# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Umberto Eco

## Pedro

ne kete teme dua te sjell dy pasazhe nga libri "Lavjerresi i Foucault" i te madhit Umberto Eco. Ky liber i botuar per here te pare ne 1988, vertetoi qe libri i pare i Eco-s "Emri i trendafilave" (i njohur ne bote si "Il nome delle rose" ose "The name of the roses") nuk ishte nje pjelle e rastit, por krijimi i nje mendje gjeniale, sic eshte ajo e Umberto Eco-s. 

*Meposhte eshte nje pjese e shkeputur nga kapitulli i pare "Kether". Casaubon, heroi kryesor flet ne veten e I, ndodhet ne katedralen Saint-Denis-des-Champes , ne te cilen varet nje kopie e Lavjerresit te Foucault:* 

.... Une e dija, qe Toka rrotullohej, dhe une bashke me te, dhe Saint-Martin- des-Champes dhe i gjithe Parisi bashke me mua; ne te gjithe rrotulloheshim sebashku nen lavjerresin, i cili ne te vertete nuk e ndryshonte ndonjehere nivelin e tij te lekundjeve , pasi atje lart, prej ku varej, e pergjate zgjatimit ideal te fillit, pambarimisht tutje deri ne Galaksine me te larget, atje lart qendronte, e pazhvendosur ne Perjetesi, Pika e Palevizshme.
	Toka rrotullohej, mirepo pika, ne te  cilen ishte i mberthyer lavjerresi, ishte e vetmja pike fikse ne Univers.

Prandaj edhe veshtrimi im nuk ishte dhe aq shume i ngulitur mbi Token se sa me teper atje tutje lart, aty ku ekzekutohej misteri i Palevizshmerise absolute. Lavjerresi me thoshte mua, qe ndersa cdo gje ishte zhvendosur -Toka, sistemi diellor, mjegullnajat yjesore, vrimat e zeza dhe te gjithe bijte e Emanacionit Kozmik, qe prej Eoneve te para deri tek lengbrishta Materie- qe atje lart, nje pike e vetme prehej ne qetesi, si nje kolm, nje kunj, nje pike varese ideale, rreth se ciles rrotullohej e gjithe Gjithesia. Dhe une merrja pjese ne kete me te larten perjetim, une, i cili edhe pse zhvendosesha me te gjithe dhe Gjithesine, prape Ate mundja ta shikoja, Ate, te Pa-Levizshmen, shkembin, Garancine, te shndritshmin pluhur, qe nuk eshte Trup, e cila as Forme, as Shembelltyre, as Peshe, as Sasi dhe as Cilesi nuk ka, e cila nuk eshte as Shpirt, as Inteligjence, as Fantazi, Mendim, Numer, Rregull, Njesi, Substance ose Perjetesi, e cila as Erresire eshte e as Drite, e cila as e Rreme eshte e as e Vertete.

Nje dialog me tromaksi, nje bisede sa eksperte aq mosperfillese mes nje rioshi me syze dhe nje vajze, e cila te tilla, per fat te keq, nuk mbante.
Lavjerresi i Foucault i thoshte ai. Eksperimenti i pare ne laborator me 1851, me pas nen kupolen e Panteonit, me nje fill 67 meter te gjate dhe nje sfere 28 kg te rende. Se fundmi, ne permasa me te vogla, e ndertuar ketu me 1855, e qe atehere varet ashtu prej asaj vrime ne pjesen e perparme te kupoles.
E cfare ben ai atje? Vecse tundet ashtu?
Ai demonstron Veterrotullimin e Tokes. Pasi pika varese, e cila prehet ne qetesi.....
E pse prehet ne qetesi?
Pasi nje pike...si te ta them...ne qendren e saj...atehere shiko ketu, cdo pike, e cila eshte tamam ne qender te pikave, te cilat i shikon ti... e kam fjalen, kete pike qendrore  pike gjeometrike- kete nuk mund ta shohesh dot, ajo nuk ka asnje dimension, dhe dicka, qe nuk ka dimension, nuk mundet te levize dot as djathtas e as majtas, as lart e as poshte. Prandaj edhe ajo nuk rrotullohet. Me kupton? Nese nje pike nuk ka dimension, atehere ajo nuk mund te rrotullohet dot rreth vetvetes. Ajo, biles, nuk ka as Vetvete...
Edhe atehere kur Toka rrotullohet?
Toka rrotullohet, por pika nuk rrotullohet. Ne te vjen ty per mbare apo jo, kjo keshtu eshte. Okay?
Pune per te.

C´mjerim! Ja ku e kishte ajo mbi vete te vetmen pike fikse ne Kozmos, te vetmen spirance shpetuese para Mallkimit te _panta rhei_ , dhe ajo mendonte, qe kjo ishte pune per te dhe jo  e saja! Ne te vertete cifti menjehere vazhdui tutje  ai i ditur prej dijes shkollore, e cila ia kishte mjegulluar aftesine per tu cuditur, ajo e trullosur, e paarritshme per friken e Pafundesine, qe te dy te paprekur prej pervojes se frikshme te ketij takimi  i pari dhe i fundit  me Ate, me _En-Sof_  , te Pa-Permendshmen.
Si ishte e mundur, te mos bije ne gjunje perpara Altarit te Vertetesise?

----------


## Pedro

Ne temen *Vehbiu-Larg miteve te Rilindjes* ketu ne Forumin Shqiptar, ne postimin tim te fundit, kam permendur dialogun e Belbos dhe Casaubon. Doja te sillja ketu kete pjese te shkeputur prej kapitullit te 10 te pjeses se III *BINAH* per te bere me te qarte mendimin e shprehur ne postimin tim:

_E finalmente altro non si inferisce cabalisticamente da vinum che VIS NUMerorum, dai quali numeri essa Magia dipende._ 
*Cesare della Riviera, Il Mondo Magico degli Eroi, Mantova, Osanna, 1603, p. 65 f.* 

Posi, une fola mbi takimin tim te pare me Belbon. Ne njiheshim tashme me te shikuar dhe kishim folur njehere shkurtazi me njeri-tjetrin tek Pilade, por une nuk dija shume mbi te, vetem qe punonte tek Garamond, dhe libra prej Garamondit here pas here me binin nder duar gjate studimit. Ishte nje shtepi botuese e vogel, por serioze. Nje djale i ri, i cili sapo synon te shkruaje doktoraten e tij, ndjehet gjithmone i terhequr prej dikujt, i cili punon ne nje shtepi botuese te mirenjohur.
Po Ju cfare beni? me pyeti ai nje mbremjeje, teksa te dy u mbeshtetem ne fundin e jashtem te banakut prej zinku, te rrethuar prej nje turme si ne nje party te madh. Ishte koha, kur te gjithe i drejtoheshin njeri-tjetrit me ti, studentet profesoreve dhe profesoret studenteve. Pa permendur fare klientet e Bar Pilades. Me jep nje birre, i thoshte nje student ne Parka kryeredaktorit te perditshmes me te madhe. Mund te mendoje, se ishe ne Shen-Petersburg ne kohe te Shklovskit.
Majakovske te zhurmshem dhe asnje Zhivago te vetem. Belbo nuk i shmangej te pergjithshmes ti, por ai i jepte atij nje nenton te pakuptueshem perbuzes. Ai thoshte ti, ne menyre qe te demonstronte, qe ai vulgaritetit i pergjigjej me vulgaritet, por qe mes afersise dhe besueshmerise i ndante nje humnere. Vetem rralle dhe vetem per pak njerez degjoja ate te thoshte ti me perulje, ose me pasion  vetem ndaj Diotallevit dhe tek tuk ndonje femre. Atyre, te cilet ai i vleresonte, dhe nuk i njihte prej kohesh, u drejtohej me Ju. Keshtu veproi ai me mua gjate gjithe kohes se bashkepunimit dhe une isha krenar per kete privilegj.
Po Ju cfare beni? me pyeste ai atehere, sic e di tani, me simpati.
Ne jete apo ne teater? e pyeta une me nje shikim rrotullues nga skena e Pilades.
Ne jete.
Une studioj.
Shkoni ne Universitet apo studioni.
Ju nuk do ta besonit, por kjo nuk e kundershton njera-tjetren. Tani perfundoj nje dizertacion mbi Kaloresit e Tempullit.
Oh, cfare teme e peshtire, tha. A nuk eshte kjo dicka me teper per te marret?
Une studioj te vertetet. Dokumentet e procesit. Por cfare dini Ju mbi Tempulltaret?
Une punoj ne nje shtepi botuese, dhe ne nje shtepi botuese vijne te mencur dhe te marre. Mjeshteria e lektorit eshte qe me nje te goditur te njohe te marret. Kur dikush fillon te flase mbi Tempulltaret, eshte ne shumicen e rasteve nje i marre.
E kujt ia thoni kete. Emri i tyre eshte nje Legjion. Por jo te gjithe te marret flasin mbi Tempulltaret. Prej nga i njihni te tjeret?
Pervoje pune. Dua t´Jua shpjegoj, Ju jeni akoma i ri. Para se gjithash, si Ju quajne?
Casaubon
A nuk ka qene nje figure romani ne Middlemarch?
S´e kam idene. Ne fakt ka qene, besoj, edhe nje Filolog i Rilindjes. Por une nuk jam i afert me te.
Ta lejme kete per nje here tjeter. Pini dicka? Pilade, edhe dy te tjera, faleminderit. Atehere, kini mendjen. Ne bote gjenden Idiotet, Mendjelehtet, Budallenjte dhe Te marret.
Tjeter jo?
Posi, ne te dy per shembull, ose se paku  pa ofenduar njeri  mua. Por ne fund te fundit, po ta shohesh me mire, cdo njeri i perket njerit prej ketyre kategorive. Cdokush prej nesh eshte herepashere idiot, mendjelehte, budalla ose i marre. Le te themi, normal eshte ai, i cili keto komponente i perzien ne nje fare menyre arsyeshem. Keta jane Tipa Themelore.
Idealtypen, sic thone gjermanet.
Bravo. Dini edhe gjermanisht?
Mjafton aq sa per Bibliografite.
Ai, i cili, ne kohen time, dinte gjermanisht, nuk promovohej me tutje. Ai e kalonte diten me te diturit gjermanisht. Sot ndodh e njejta gje, besoj, me kinezcen.
Une nuk e di dhe aq mire, prandaj edhe po promovohem. Por te kthehemi tek tipologjia Juaj. Kush eshte atehere nje gjeni, ashtu si Ajnshtajn per shembull?
Gjeni eshte ai, i cili nje nga komponentet e ngre ne lartesi marramendese, duke u afruar me te tjeret.
Ai rrekelleu nje gllenjke dhe trokiti goten me nje vajze, e cila ne ate cast kaloi aty pari: Ciao, Bellissima, a ke provuar perseri te besh vetevrasje?
Jo, iu pergjigj ajo, tani jetoj ne nje bashkesi.
Shume mire, atehere, tha Belbo. Me pas u kthye perseri nga mua: Njeriu mund te beje edhe vetevrasje kolektive, nuk mendoni edhe Ju keshtu?
Por si eshte puna me te marret?
Shpresoj, te mos e merrni teorine time per flori te paster. Une s´mund te shpjegoj te gjithe boten. Une them vetem, se kush eshte i marre per nje shtepi botuese. Teoria eshte e zhvilluar ad hoc, okay?
Okay. Raundi tjeter eshte i imi.
Okay. Pilade, te lutem, me pak akull. Perndryshe shkon direkt ne gjak. Atehere. Idioti nuk flet fare, ai vetem jargavitet, ai eshte spazmatik. Ai e mbjell krem karamelin mbi balle, pasi ai nuk di te koordinoje levizjet e tij. Ai ecen ne anen e gabuar te portes rrotulluese.
Si ia arrin ai kesaj?
Ai ia arrin kesaj. Fundja ai eshte idiot. Ai nuk na intereson neve ketu, ai njihet menjehere dhe ai nuk vjen asnjehere ne shtepi botuese. Ta leme ate atje ku eshte.
Mire, e leme atje ku eshte.
Te jesh Mendjelehte eshte me komplekse. Eshte nje e sjellur sociale. Mendjelehte eshte ai, i cili flet prane gotes.
Si e kuptoni Ju kete?
Keshtu. Ai drejtoi gishtin tregues drejt gotes se tij te Whisky-t mbi banak. Ai don te flase rret asaj, cfare eshte ne gote, por cfare ben ai, ai flet  per tjeter gje. Nese e doni keshtu, te thene me fjale te pergjithshme: Ai sillet gjithmone jashte vendit, ai eshte ai tipi, i cili interesohet ne gjetjen e te dashures zonjes grua, kur dikujt i ka ikur gruaja. Mjafton kjo ne veshtrimin e idese?
Mjafton, e njoh tipin.
Mendjelehti eshte shume i kerkuar, vecanerisht neper darkat mondane ose neper Party. Ai i ve qe te gjithe ne siklet, por atehere sjell raste per komentare. Ne variantin e tij me positiv ai behet diplomat. Ai flet prane gotes, kur te tjeret jane sjellur jashte vendit, atehere ai e sjell biseden rreth temave te tjera. Por ai nuk na intereson neve ketu, ai nuk eshte asnjehere kreativ, ai nuk krijon gje vete, e qe atehere ai nuk vjen asnjehere ne shtepi botuese per te ofruar doreshkrime. Mendjelehti nuk thote, qe macja leh, ai flet mbi macet kur te tjeret flasin mbi qente. Ai ngaterrohet me rregullat e konversacionit, dhe kur ngaterrohet mire, eshte i mrekullueshem. Besoj, ai eshte nje gjallese e pavdekshme, mbajtes eminent i virtyteve borgjeze. Atij i nevojitet nje sallon Verdurin apo nje Maison Guermantes. Lexoni ju studentet, te tilla gjera?
Une po.
Mendjelehti eshte Joachim Murat, i cili kalon ne revizion paraden dhe veshtron nje oficer te larte te dekoruar prej Martinique. Vous êtes nègre? e pyet ai. Oui mon général, i pergjigjet oficeri. Dhe Murat: Bravo, bravo, continuez! Vazhdoni. A mundeni te me ndiqni? Me falni, por sonte mbrema festoj nje vendim historik ne jeten time: Kam vendosur te mos pí me! Edhe nje? Jo, mos u pergjigjni, Ju me shkaktoni ndjenja faji. Pilade!!
Po Budallai?
Ah. Budallai nuk ngaterrohet ne menyren e te sjellurit. Ai ngaterrohet ne menyren e te menduarit. Ai eshte ai tipi, i cili thote, te gjithe qente jane kafshe shtepiake dhe te gjithe qente lehin, por edhe macet jane kafshe shtepiake e si rrjedhim edhe ato lehin. Ose: Te gjithe athinasit jane te vdekshem, dhe te gjithe banoret e Pireut jane te vdekshem, atehere te gjithe banoret e Pireut jane athinjote.
Por kjo qendron.
Po, por prej rastesise. Budallai mund edhe te thote dicka te sakte, por prej arsyesh te gabuara.
Njeriu mund te thote edhe dicka te gabuar, edhe pse arsyet jane te drejta.
Per Zotin! Po pse atehere gjithe ai múnd per te qene animal rationale?
Te gjithe majmunet rrjedhin prej formave te uleta te jetes, njerezit rrjedhin prej formave te uleta te jetes, atehere jane te gjithe njerezit majmuna.
Jo keq. Jemi gati tek pragu, ne te cilin ju filloni te nuhasni, qe dicka nuk shkon, por eshte nje fare pune e nevojshme, per te zbuluar, cfare pikerisht dhe perse. Budallai eshte mbi te gjitha i mefshte. Mendjelehtin e zbulon pernjehere (pa permendur idiotin), por budallai argumenton pothuaj si vetja, mungon vetem nje copez e vogel. Ai eshte mjeshter ne paralogjisma. Prej tij nuk shpeton dot asnje lektor, atij i duhet nje perjetesi e tere. Libra prej budallenjve botohen shume, pasi ato ne shikim te pare na bindin. Lektori i shtepise botuese nuk eshte i detyruar te zbuloje budallain. Akademia e Shkencave nuk e zbulon dot ate, perse duhet ta bejne kete njerezit e shtepise botuese?
Edhe Filozofia nuk e zbulon dot ate. Deshmia e Zotit e Anselmit te Canterbury eshte budallallek: Zoti duhet te ekzistoje, pasi une mund ta mendoj ate si nje Qenie, e cila zoteron te gjithe persosmerine, perfshire edhe ekzistencen. Anselmi ngaterron ekzistencen ne te menduar me ekzistencen ne realitet.
Po, por budallallek eshte edhe kunderthenia e Gaunilos: Une mund te mendoj rreth nje ishulli ne det, edhe nqs ai ishull nuk ekziston ne te vertete. Ai ngaterron te menduarin e te rastesishmes me te menduarin e te domosdoshmes.
Nje lufte mes budallenjve.
Sigurisht, dhe Zoti argetohet ne ate e siper si nje gaztor. Ai deshironte vetem te ishte i paimagjinueshem, vetem qe te demonstronte, qe Anselmi dhe Gaunilo ishin budallenj. Cfare qellimi madhor per Krijimin, cfare them dhe une, per Aktin e Vullnetit, fuqi e se ciles donte te ishte edhe Zoti. E gjitha e finalizuar ne ngerthimin e budallallekut kozmik.
Ne jemi te rrethuar prej budallenjve
Njeriu nuk u shpeton dot atyre. Te gjithe jane budallenj, pervec Jush dhe mua. Ose te themi me mire, pa ofenduar njeri, pervec Jush.
Mua me duket, ketu futet ne loje deshmia e Goedelit.
S´e kam idene, une jam nje idiot. Pilade!
Hej, ky eshte raundi im.
I ndajme me pas. Kretasi Epimenides thote, te gjithe kretasit jane genjeshtare. Nqs ai e thote kete, ai, i cili eshte vete kretas dhe kretasit i njeh, atehere kjo duhet te jete e vertete.
Ky eshte budallallek.
Ky eshte Paulus. Letra ndaj Titus. Tashti kete: Te gjithe, te cilet mendojne, qe Epimenides eshte genjeshtar, mund tu besojne kretasve, por kretasit nuk u besojne kretasve, si rrjedhoje asnje kretas mendon, qe Epimenides eshte nje genjeshtar.
Ky eshte budallallek, apo jo?
Gjykoni vete. Une Jua kam thene, eshte e veshtire, te zbulosh budallain. Nje budalla mund te marre edhe cmimin Nobel.
Lermeni te mendoj pakez. Disa prej atyre, te cilet nuk besojne, qe Zoti e krijoi boten ne shtate dite, nuk jane fundamentaliste, por disa prej fundamentalisteve besojne, qe Zoti e krijoi boten ne shtate dite  atehere asnjeri prej tyre, te cilet nuk besojne, qe Zoti e krijoi boten ne shtate dite, eshte fundamentalist.
Zot i madh, eshte veshtire ta thuash...Nuk e di. Si thoni Ju?
Sido qe te jete eshte budallallek, edhe po te ishte e vertete. Shkel nje rregull te silogjismes: Nuk mund te nxjerresh perfundime pergjithesuese, te cilat rrjedhin prej dy rasteve te vecanta.
Po sikur tani te jeni Ju budallai?
Atehere do te isha ne shoqeri te mire dhe sekulariste.
Ketu keni te drejte, budallalleku na rrethon. Dhe ndoshta eshte budallalleku yne ne nje llogjike tjeter se sa ajo e mencurise sone. E gjithe historia e llogjikes mbeshtetet ne definicionin e nje perkufizimi te pranueshem te budallallekut. Nuk ke c´ben, ai eshte gjigand. Cdo mendimtar i madh eshte per dike tjeter nje budalla.
Te menduarit si nje forme koherente e budallallekut.
Jo, budallalleku i nje mendimi eshte inkuherenca e nje mendimi tjeter.
Mendim i thelle. Tashme dy, edhe pak dhe Pilade e mbyll dhe ne jemi te Te marret.
Aty jam. Te marrin e dallon pernjehere. Ai eshte nje budalla, i cili nuk mund te maskohet dot. Budallai perpiqet ta vertetoje tezen e tij, ai ka nje llogjike te shtrember, megjithate e ka nje. I marri perkundrazi nuk i behet vone per llogjiken, ai vepron me lidhje te shkurtra. Cdo gje verteton per te cdo gje. I marri ka nje idé fikse dhe e shikon ne cdo gje, qe ai gjen, kete idé te vertetuar. Te marrin e njeh ne lirine, qe ia jep vetes perkundrejt detyrimit te gjetjes se  deshmive, ne gatishmerine, per te gjetur kudo ndricimin. Dhe mund t´Ju duket e cuditshme, por i marri heret apo vone nxjerr prej cilindrit Tempulltaret.
Gjithmone?
Ka edhe te marre pa Tempulltare, por ata me Tempulltare jane me te rrezikshmit. Ata nuk i njeh dot menjehere, ne fillim duket, sikur flasin krejt normal, por pastaj, papritmas... Ai beri shenje, duke porositur nje whisky, por e mendoi edhe njehere ndryshe dhe kerkoi llogarine. Meqe ra fjala per Tempulltaret, pardje erdhi nje tip tek une dhe me solli nje doreshkrim rreth temes. Besoj me te vertete, qe eshte i marre, por me surrat njerezor. Doreshkrimi fillon krejt pafajshem. Doni ti hidhni ndonje sy?
Me gjithe qejf. Ndoshta gjej ndonje gje brenda, qe me hyn ne pune.
S´e besoj fare. Por nese keni nje gjysem ore kohe, beni nje vrap nga ne. Via Sincero Renato nje. Do te me hyje mua me teper ne pune sesa Juve. Ma thoni menjehere, nese punimi iu duket serioz.
Perse me besoni mua?
Kush thote, se Ju besoj Juve? Por nese vini, Ju besoj Juve. Une i besoj kureshtjes.
Nje student u derdh brenda me fytyre te cakerritur. Shoke! Perjashta po marshojne fashistet! Me zinxhira bicikletash!
Do u bie kokes, thirri tipi me mstaqe tartare, qe me kishte kercenuar per shkak te Leninit.
Para, shoke! Te gjithe i mbathen jashte.
C´eshte? Nuk do vemi dhe ne me ta? pyeta une si i zene ne faj. Jo, tha Belbo. Jane thashetheme, qe i ka nxjerre Pilade, per te boshatisur lokalin. Per mbremjen e pare, qekur nuk pí me, me duket vetja shume i trullosur. Duhet te jene patjeter shenjat e abstinences. Te gjitha, per sa Ju thashe, deri ne kete moment inkluziv, jane te gabuara. Naten e mire, Casaubon.

----------


## macia_blu

qe nuk te paska falenderuar askush per kete post.
Me beso e kam une mirnjohjen te madhe sa te gjtihe bashke, shto edhe atyre qe nuk e kan lexuar, e qe nuk kane ndermend ta lexojne, e qe nuk i kane te tilla sa te lexojne te tilla poste.
pra, flm sinqerisht.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Pedro

*macia blu,* 

faleminderit shume per postimin e mesiperm. Nuk e ke idene se sa shume ma perkedhelin rrjeshtat e Tua krenarine dhe koshiencen time. "Lavjerresi i Foucault" eshte nje nga librat e mi me te preferuar, dhe me pasazhet e perkthyera te sjella ketu, deshiroja qe te njejtin interes, qe kam per Umberto Eco dhe veprat e tij, ta zgjoj edhe tek te tjeret.
Nuk e di nese libri i mesiperm eshte i perkthyer ne shqip; une per vete, e kam lexuar dhe e kam librin ne biblioteken time ne italisht dhe ne gjermanisht.

Pershendetje,
Pedro.

----------


## Pedro

pjesa e meposhtme eshte shkeputur nga kapitulli 11 i pjeses se trete BINAH.

Bisede me William S. 

-	Kam lexuar punimin Tuaj. Jo keq. Pjesa ka ngarkese, fantazi, dramatike. Perpjekja e Juaj e pare per te shkruar?
-	Jo, kam shkruar edhe nje tragjedi tjeter, historia e dy te dashuruarve ne Verona, te cilet....
-	Mire, por le te flasim fillimisht mbi kete punim zoti S. Pyes veten, perse Ju e leni historine te zhvillohet ne France. Perse jo ne Danimarke? Mendoj se, kjo nuk do te kushtonte shume pune, mjafton te ndryshoni disa emra, prej Château de Châlons-sur-Marne behet, le te themi, Schloss Helsingör... Mua me duket, se ne nje klime protestante nordike, ne te cilen endet fryma e Kierkegaard, te gjitha keto ceshtje ekzistencialedo te beheshin....
-	Hem, ndoshta keni te drejte.
-	Po, besoj ne te vertete. Me tej, pjesa Juaj ka nevoje per disa goditje dramatike,vetem aty-ketu nje retushim, ashtu sikur floktori kur korrigjon qimet e fundit te qafes, perpara se t´Jua mbaje pasqyren... Per shembull, fantazma e babait. Perse ne fund? Une do ta lija te shfaqej pernjehere qe ne fillim. Ne menyre te atille, qe paralajmerimi i atit menjehere te percaktoje sjelljen e princit te ri dhe ta coje ne konflikt me te jemen.
-	Aspak idé e keqe, me duhej vetem te spostoja nje skene.
-	Tamam. Dhe se fundmi, stili. Le te kapim nje skene cfaredo, ketu, kjo per shembull, kur princi i ri shfaqet ne te perpjeten dhe fillon me meditacionet e tij mbi aktivitetin dhe pasivitetin. Kjo pjese eshte me te vertete e bukur, por mua me mungon akoma ngarkesa e vertete. Kjo te deperton shume pak nen lekure: Te veprosh a te mos veprosh? Kjo eshte pyetja ime plot frike! Nese fisnikerisht ne perulje, shigjeten dhe te vertituren e fatit zemerak ta durosh apo...  Perse pyetja ime plot frike? Une do te doja ta lija te thonte, kjo eshte ceshtja ketu, ky eshte problemi, me kuptoni, jo problemi i tij individual, porse, mbi te gjitha, ceshtja themelore e Te Qenurit. Me e para alternative eshte, per ta thene kesisoj, ajo mes Te Jesh dhe Mos-Jesh..., Te popullosh boten me femije, te cilet jetojne nen emra te tjere, dhe askush nuk e di, qe ata jane te tute. Sikur te ishte Zoti ne civil. Ti je Zoti, ti ecen neper qytet, degjon njerezit te flasin rreth teje, Zoti ketu e Zoti atje, dhe cfare Universi i mrekullueshem, dhe sa elegante kjo universale force e rendeses, dhe ti buzeqesh nen mjekren tende (ti duhet te ngjisesh ne fytyre nje mjeker, per te ecur nder njerez, ose jo, pa mjeker, tek mjekra te njohin pernjehere), dhe ti i thua vetes (solipsizmi i Zotit eshte dramatik): He, te gjithe kete e kam krijuar une, dhe ata nuk e dine. Dhe dikush perplaset me ty ne rruge, ndoshta te fut edhe ndonje te share, dhe ti i turperuar kerkon falje dhe vazhdon tutje, nderkohe qe ti je Zoti, dhe po te doje, mjafton qe ti te ferkosh gishtat, dhe bota behej hí. Por ti je kaq i plotfuqishem, saqe mund t´ia lejosh vetes te jesh i meshirshem.
Te shkruash nje roman mbi Zotin, i cili inkognito del shetitje nder krijesat e tij...
Harroje Belbo, nese te erdhity ne mendje kjo idé, patjeter qe i ka shkuar nder mendje edhe dikujt tjeter.
	Variant. Ti je nje autor, ti akoma nuk e di, nje nder te medhenjte, gruaja, te cilen ti dashuron,te ka tradhetuar, jeta nuk ka me kuptim per ty. Per ta harruar, ti ben nje udhetim mbi Titanic dhe peson nje mbytje anije ne Oqeanin Jugor, ti shpeton (si i vetmi i mbijetuar) ne nje varke vendasish dhe kalon vite te tera ne nje ishull te vecuar, te populluar vetem nga papuat, i rrethuar prej vashash, te cilat te kendojne ty kenge perdellyese, ndera tundin gjokset e tyre te mbuluara vetem nga nje gjerdan lulush. Ti mesohesh me keto, ato te therrasin Jim, sic bejne me cdo te bardhe, nje prej mbremjeve vjen nje vashe me lekure ngjyre qelibari ne kasollen tende dhe thote: Une jotja, une me ty. po, eshte bukur, ne mbremje te shtrihesh ne veranda dhe te veshtrosh Kryqin e Jugut, ndersa ajo te ledhaton ballin.
Ti jeton nen ritmin e lindjes dhe perendimit te diellit dhe nuk njeh gje tjeter.
Nje prej diteve, vjen nje motobarke me hollandeze, ti merr vesh, qe kane kaluar 10 vjet, ti mund te largohesh me ta, por ti ngurron, ti me mire shkemben arra kokosi perkundrejt sendeve dhe premton, se do te kujdesesh per te korrat e kanabisit, vendasit robetohen per ty, ti fillon te lundrosh nga ishulli ne ishull, se shpejti ty te therrasin kudo Surabaya-Jim. Nje aventurier hollandez, i shkaterruar prej pijes, vjen, qe te punoje per ty dhe ti e cliron ate prej alkoholit, nderkohe e gjithe bota flet rreth teje ne cdo ujera te Oqeanit Jugor, ti keshillon maharaxhain e Bruneit ne nje fushate kunder pirateve te lumit, sjell nje top te vjeter te ndryshkur te kohes se Tippo Sahib perseri ne forme, krijon nje trupebesnike me malajziane dhe i stervit, djem te zot me dhembe te nxire lypesish.... Ne nje beteje ne Plaken e Koraleve (apo mos ishte valle ne Susquehanna?), te mbulon Sampani i vjeter (apo mos ishte valle Corapelekurja?), dhembet e nxire, me trupin e tij. Oh, Surabaya-Jim, jam i lumtur, qe po vdes per ty-Oh, miku im i vjeter Sampancorape!
Fama jote perhapet nene te gjithe arkipelagun, qe nga Surabaya deri ne Port-au-Prince, ti tregton me anglezet, ne kapitenerine e portit te Darwin je i rregjistruar si Kurtz, ti je tashme Kurtz per te gjithe bote, Surabaya-Jim per vendalinjte. Por nje prej mbremjeve, ndersa vasha te ledhaton ne verande dhe Kryqi i Jugut shkelqen ne qiell si asnjehere mepare, por ah, krejt ndryshe nga Arusha e Madhe, aty e kupton: te terheq kthimi ne Atdhe. Ti do doje me gjithe qejf ta shihje ate perseri, vetem shkurt, vetem sa per te pare, c´ka mbetur atje prej teje.
Ti merr motobarken dhe lundron per ne Manila, qe aty nje avion me helika te con ne Bali. E me tutje mbi Samoa, Admiral Islands, Singapor, Tananarivo, Timbuktu, Aleppo, Samarkand, Basra, Malta, dhe tashme ti je ne shtepi.
18 vjet kane kaluar, jeta te ka gdhendur, fytyra jote eshte e rreshket bojekafe prej ererave pasat, ti je me i vjeter, ndoshta me i bukur. Dhe akoma pa mberritur mire, ti zbulon, se librarite proklamojne librat e tu, te gjithe vepren tende, ne botime te reja kritike, emri yt eshte i gdhendur mbi porten e shkolles se vjeter, ne te cilen ti ke mesuar te lexosh dhe te shkruash. Ti je shkrimtari i madh i humbur, ndergjegjia e nje gjenerate. Vajza romantike kryejne vetevrasje mbi varrin tend bosh.
Dhe pastaj perballem me ty, e dashur, c´mi paske gjithe keto rrudha rreth syve, sa thelle e tmerruar, prej dhimbjes se kujtimit dhe prej vrasjes se ndergjegjes, eshte kjo fytyra jote akoma e bukur. Per pak te kisha cakitur, aty mbi trotuar, une qendroj dy hapa para teje, dhe ti me veshtron si ndonje, sikur kerkon pas meje te dike tjeter. Une mund te te flisja, kohen mund te shuaja. Por perse? A nuk i kampatur, cfare doja? Une jam Zot, une kam te njejten vetmí, te njejtin maní per fame, te njejtin deshperim, mosqenia e njerit prej atyre krijesave te mia si gjithe te tjeret. Te gjithe, ata, jetojne nen driten time, vetem une duhet te jetoj ne shkelqimin e padurueshem te erresires time.
Shko pra, dil ne jete, William S. Ti je me fame dhe ndersa kalon prane meje, mua nuk me njeh. Une mermeris tutje me veten time: Te Jesh apo Te Mos-Jesh dhe i them vetes: Bravo te qofte, Belbo!
Shko, William S. plak, merre pjesen tende te fames: ti vetem ke krijuar, une te kam perfeksionuar!
Ne, te cilet ndihmojme nxjerrjen ne drite te te tjereve, ne nuk mundemi ne fakt, njesoj si aktoret, te varrosemi nen dhé te bekuar. Por aktoret vetem sa bejne kinse, bota na qenkerka ndryshe, sikur eshte, ne perkundrazi veme ne dukje numrin e shumte te boteve te ndryshme.

----------


## Pedro

12.
Sub umbra alarum tuarum, Jehova.(Nen hijen e flatrave te tu, Jehova)
_Fama Fraternitatis, in Allgemeine und General Reformation, Kassel, Wessel, 1614, Ende_ 

	Diten tjeter vajta tek Garamond. Numri 1 i Via Sincero Renazo te udhehiqte ne nje kalim te pluhurshem, ne fund te se cilit mund te shikoje nje punishte litari. Tek shkallet, ne te djathte ndodhej nje ashensor, i cili fare mire mund ta kishte vendin ne nje ekspozite te Arkeologjise industriale, dhe ndersa une provova ta merrja, leshoi nje hungerime te dyshimte, pa u vene fare ne levizje. Vendosa, me mire te shkoja me kembe dhe ngjita dy rradhe te nje shkalle te drunjte te pjerret, gjithe pluhur. Sic e mora vesh me vone, Signor Garamondi e dashuronte kete vend, pasi i kujtonte nje shtepi botuese te vjeter pariziene. Ne katin e pare njoftonte nje tabele Garamond Editori s.p.a. dhe nje dere e hapur te udhehiqte ne nje dhome pritjeje pa central telefonik, kabine recepsionisti ose te ketillle. Por nuk mund te hyje dot pa u vene re qe prej nje dhome te vogel anesore, ku prej se ciles pernjehere nje person, ne gjase e gjinise femerore, e nje moshe te papercaktueshme dhe me nje shtat, te cilin mund ta quaje me teper eufemiste se sa nen mesatare, u versul mbi mua.
Personi mu versul ne nje gjuhe, te cilenmendoja, se e kisha degjuar ndonjehere diku,  derisa e kuptova, qe ishte nje italishte, se ciles i ishin vjedhur zanoret. I thashe, se doja te veja tek Belbo. Ajo me ftoi te prisja disa sekonda, mepas me udhehoqi neper nje korridor drejt nje zyre ne fund fare. Belbo me priti shume miqesisht: >>E pra, qenkeni me te vertete nje njeri serioz! Hyni!<< Ai me drejtoi ne nje kolltuk para tryezes se tij te shkrimit, e cila ishte po aq e vjeter sa gjithcka aty, e mbingarkuar me doreshkrime njesoj si dhe dollapet rreth e rrotull mureve.
>>Shpresoj, qe Gudrun te mos Ju kete tmerruar<< me tha ai
>>Gudrun? Ajo....Signora?<<
>>Signorina. Ajo nuk quhet Gudrun. Ne vetem e therrasim ashtu per shkak te pamjes se saj nibelungiane dhe ngaqe ajo flet ne menyre teutonike.ajo kerkon te thote gjithcka pernjehere dhe i kursen zanoret. Por ajo ka sensin e kompensimit te barazise: gjate shkrimit, i kursen bashketingelloret.<<
>>Cfare ben ketu ajo?<<
>>Per fat te keq, gjithcka. Shikoni, ne cdo shtepi botuese eshte nje person, i cili eshte i pazevendesueshem, sepse ai mund te jete i vetmi, i cili mundet te gjeje perseri ate, qe humbet ne kaosin, qe e krijon vete. Ose, sepse, kur nje doreshkrim humbet, te pakten e dime, se kush e ka fajin.<<
>>Humbet ajo edhe doreshkrime?<<
>>Jo me teper se te tjeret. Ne nje shtepi botuese te gjithe vazhdimisht humbasin doreshkrime. Besoj emri botues vjen pikerisht nga kuptimi i nxjerrjes neper bote, nxjerrrja neper bote e doreshkrimeve eshte sipermarrja jone kryesore. Por se fundi te nevojitet nje koke turku, a nuk Ju duket edhe Juve keshtu? Une vetem sa i hedh persiper Gudrun, qe ajo nuk humbet ato doreshkrime, te cilat do t´i kisha humbur me qejf.
Raste te ppelqyeshmegjate asaj, qe i miri zoti Bacon e quante The advancement of learning.<<
>>Po ku humbasin ato?<<
Ai shpalosi krahet: >>Me falni, por a nuk e vini re, sa budallaqe eshte pyetja Juaj? Po ta dinim se ku, atehere nuk do te quheshin te humbura.<<
>>Llogjike<<, thashe une. >>Por me degjoni. Kur i shoh librat e Garamond, me duket sikur jane bere shume mire, te korrigjuar me kujdes dhe Ju keni nje katalog goxha te pasur. Beni cdo gje ketu? Sa veta jeni?<<
>>Perballe eshte nje salle e madhe me prodhuesit, ketu prane meje ulet kolegu im Diotallevi. Por ai kujdeset per librat mesimore, veprat jetegjate, prane te cilave njeriu ulet per nje kohe te gjate dhe po per nje kohe te gjate jane ne shitje, te ashtuquajturit Longseller. Studimet afatshkurtra i perpunoj une. Por Ju nuk duhet te mendoni, se kjo kerkon shume pune. Zot, po, mbi disa libra kridhem gjate, natyrisht qe duhet ti lexoj doreshkrimet, por ne pergjithesi cdo gje eshte tashme e siguruar, ekonomikisht dhe shkencerisht. Botime te Institutit Filan, Akte Kongresi te nxjerra dhe te financuara prej tij dhe universitetit. Nqs autori eshte debutant, shkruan mesuesi nje parathenie dhe pergjegjesia bie mbi te. Autori korrigjonse paku dy here flamujt, kontrollon citatet dhe vezhgimet, dhe te drejtat na mbeten neve. Mepas libri botohet, pas nje dy, tre vjetesh jane shitur nje deri dymije ekzemplare, shpenzimet jane mbuluar....Pa te papritura, cdo liber nje fitim.<<
>>Dhe cfare beni Ju?<<
>>Oh, sa te duash. Se pari me duhet te bej perzgjedhjen. Mepas ka edhe disa libra, te cilet i botojme me shpenzimet tona, me se shumti perkthime te autoreve te njohur, per te mbajtur programin tone ne nivel. E se fundmi, ka akoma doreshkrime te cilat thjesht e gjejne deren ketu, te sjellura prej personave te vecante. Me te vertete, qe shume rralle ka ndonje gje interesantemes tyre, por me duhet ti shikoj mire, nuk i dihet.<<
>>A ju sjell puna kenaqesi?<<
>>Kenaqesi? Une argetohem fuqishem. Eshte e vetmja gje, qe di ta bej me te vertete mire.<<
ne dere u shfaq nje burre i thate rreth te dyzetave, i cili mbante te veshur nje xhakete disa numra me te madhe. Ai kishte floke te rralle te verdhe bjond, te cilat i binin mbi po te verdha bjonde vetulla. Zeri i tij ishte i bute, sikur i fliste nje femije.
>>Une jam komplet i semure prej kesaj Vademecum te Permbledhesit. Me duhet te shkruaj cdo gje nga e para dhe nuk ia kam fare qejfin. Ju shqetesoj?<<
>>Ky eshte Diotallevi<< tha Belbo dhe na prezantoi me njeri-tjetrin.
>>Ah Ju keni ardhur per shkak te Tempulltareve. I varfri Ju. Degjo, Jacopo, me ra nder mend dicka e bukur: Urbanistike Cigane.<<
>>Bukur<< tha Belbo i mrekulluar. >>Une po mendoja rreth Artit te Kalerimit Actekas.<<
>>Mrekulli. Por a i fut tani tek Potiosekcioni apo tek Adynata?<<
>>Te shohim<<  tha Belbo, germoi ne nje sirtar dhe nxorri disa flete.
>>Potiosekcioni...<< Ai me hodhi nje shikim dhe vuri re kureshtjen time.
>>Potiosekcioni eshte, ashtu sic e thote edhe emri vete, arti i te prerjes se supes. Po jo pra, ku e ke mendjen.<<, ai u kthye nga Diotallevi, >>Potiosekcioni nuk eshte kategori, por nje lende, njesoj si Avunculogratulacioni Mekanik dhe Pilokatabaza, te dyja ne kategorine e Tetrapilotomise.<<
>>Cfare eshte Tetralo...<< pyeta une ngurrueshem. 
>>Arti i te ndrit te nje fije floku ne kater pjese te ndryshme. Kjo kategori permban mesimin e teknikave te padobishme, p.sh. Avunculogratulacioni Mekanik merret me konstrukcionin e makinave per pershendetjen e tezeve dhe te xhaxhallareve. Ne jemi ne medyshje akoma, nese duhet te fusim edhe Pilokatabazen ne kete kategori, ajo eshte Arti i te Shmangurit per nje Qime, cka nuk eshte dhe aq e padobishme, apo jo?<<
>>Ju lutem, ma thoni me ne fund, per cka e keni fjale!<< iu pergjerova une.
>>Shume thjeshte, Diotallevi dhe une po projektojme nje reforme te Diturise. Po planifikojme nje Fakultet te Irrelevances Krahasuese, ne te cilin mund te studiohen lende te padobishme ose te pamundshme. Fakulteti synon riprodhimin e dijetareve me aftesi, numrin e disiplinave irrelevanta ta ngreje ad infinitum.<<
>>Dhe sa kategori keni deri tani?<<
>>Paraprakisht kater, por ato mund te permbledhin tashme te gjithe njohurite e mundshme. Kategoria e Tetrapilotomise ka nje funksion propedeutik, ajo mpreh shqisen e irrelevances. Nje kategori e rendesishme eshte ajo e Adynates ose e Impossibilias. Si p.sh. Urbanistika Cigane ose Arti i Kalerimit Actekas. Permbajtja e disiplines eshte kuptimi i arsyeve thelbesore te irrelevances se tyre dhe, ne kategorine Adynata, edhe Pamundshmerine e tyre. Ketu kemi njehere per njehere Morfematiken e Morsit, Historine e Agrikultures Antarktike, Historia e Piktures ne Ishullin e Pashkeve, Literatura Sumere Bashkekohore, Institucionin e Dokimazise Montesoriane, Filateline Asiro-Babilonike, Teknologjine e Rrotes ne Mbreterine Prekolumbiane, Ikonologji e Shkrimit te te Verberve, Fonetiken e Filmit pa Ze...<<
>>C´mendoni per Psikologjine e Masave ne Sahara?<<
>>Bukur<< tha Belbo.
>>Bukur<<, e perforcoi Diotallevi me bindje. >>Ju duhet te bashkepunoni me ne. Djaloshi ka talent, apo jo, Belbo?<<
>>Po, e kam vene re menjehere. Dje mbrema me ka ndricuar me mprehtesine me te madhe mbi disa menyrash te menduari budallaqe. Por le te vazhdojme me tutje, perderisa projekti i intereson edhe atij. Cfare kishim bere deri tani ne kategotine e Oksimoristikes? Nuk po gjej dot me letren.<<

............................vazhdon. (kerkoj falje per gabime drejtshkrimore)

----------


## Pedro

............................vazhdon.
Diotallevi nxorri nje leter nga xhepi, me fiksoi me nje simpati sentencioze. >>_Oksimoristika_  merret, ashtu sic e thote dhe vete emri, me vetekundershtíte e disiplinave. Prandaj, sipas mendimit tim, hyn edhe Urbanistika Cigane ketu....<<
>>Jo<<, e kundershtoi Belbo, >>vetem nqs do te ishte Urbanistike Nomade. _Adynates_  i perkasin pamundesite empirike, Oksimoristika merret me Kundershtí te perkufizueshme.<<
>>Pa te shohim pak. Cfare kishim bere ne Oksimoristike? Ketu: Institucionet e Revolucionit, Dinamika parmenidiane, Statika heraklite, Sybaritika spartane, Institucionet e Oligarkise Popullore, Histori e traditave inovative, Dialektika Tautologjike, Eristika Boleneske....<<
Tani ndjehesha dhe une si ne gare: >>A mund te terheq vemendjen tuaj mbi nje Gramatike te Deviances?<<
>> Bukur, bukur!<< thirren te dy dhe bene nxitimthi te shkruanin.
>>Ka nje problem<< thashe une.
>>Cfare?<<
>>Nqs Ju e beni te njohur projektin, nje tufe me njerez kane per te paraqitur publikime serioze.<<
>>Ta thashe pernjehere, Jacopo, ky eshte djalosh i zgjuar<< tha Diotallevi. >>E dini, pikerisht ky eshte edhe problemi yne. Pa dashur kemi krijuar profilin ideal te nje Diturie te vertete. Ne kemi demonstruar Domosdoshmerine e Te Mundshmes. Ne rrjedhim ne duhet te heshtim. Por tani me duhet te shkoj.<<
>>Ku?<< pyeti Belbo.
>>Eshte e premte mbasdite.<<
>>O Jezus i shenjte,<< thirri Belbo. Pastaj ma shpjegoi: >>Ketu perballe ka dy, tre shtepi, ne te cilat banojne cifute orthodokse, Ju e dini tashme, te tille me kapele te zeze dhe me mjeker e bishtaleca. Nuk ka shume te ketille ne Milano. Sot eshte e premte dhe me perendimin e diellit fillon _Sabbat_ . Keshtu qe ata atje perballe fillojne te pergatisin gjithcka, te pastrojne shandanet, te gatuajne gjellerat, te rregullojne sendet ne menyre te atille, qe neser te mos u duhet te ndezin zjarr. Edhe televizori rri i ndezur per te gjithe naten, vetem se ata jane te shtrenguar te zgjedhin mepare kanalin. Miku yne, Diotallevi, ka nje tejqyre opere, me te ai spiunon indiskret dhe enderron sikur te ishte nga ana tjeter e rruges.<<
>>Po perse?<< pyeta une.
>>Pasi Diotallevi yne i mire ka futur ne koke, ai na qenkerka cifut.<<
>>C´do te thote ka futur ne koke,<< protestoi Diotallevi. >>Une jam cifut. A keni gje kundra, Casaubon?<<
>>Ah, jo, Ju lutem!<<
>>Miku im i dashur<< tha Belbo i vendosur. >>Ti nuk je cifut.<<
>>Ah jo? Po emri im? Zoti te rrritte?- nje emer si Diotisalvi, Graziadio, Diosiacont, te gjitha perkthime nga gjuha hebreje, emra getosh si _Sholem Alejkem_ .<<
>>Diotallevi eshte nje emer urimi, ashtu sikur punonjesit e gjendjes civile ua jepnin kete emer femijeve jetime te gjetur. Dhe gjyshi yt ishte nje femí jetim i gjetur.<<
>>Nje femí i gjetur cifut.<<
>>Diotallevi, ti ke lekure roza te hapur, ze fytor dhe praktikisht je nje Albino.<<
>>Ka lepur-albino, e une atehere jam cifut-albino.<<
>>Diotallevi, nuk mund te vendosesh te behesh cifut njesoj sikur vendos per tu bere koleksionist pullash ose Deshmitar i Jehovait. Cifuti lind si i atille. Mblidhe rradaken, ti je nje _Goj_  si gjithe te tjeret.<<
>>Une jam bere synet<<
>>Epo degjo atehere! Cdo njeri mund te behet synet, p.sh. per arsye higjenike. Te duhet vetem nje mjek me brisk te nxehte. Ne c´moshe je bere synet, zoterote?<<
>>Te mos behemi majhoshe!<<
>>Po, le te behemi majhoshe. Cifutet jane majhoshe.<<
>>Askush nuk e ka provuar, qe gjyshi im nuk ka qene cifut.<<
>>Sigurisht qe jo, ai ishte femí i gjetur. Ai mund te ishte fare mire edhe trasheguesi i fronit te Bizantit ose nje dobic i Habsburgeve.<<
>>Askush nuk mund ta provoje, qe ai nuk ishte cifut, dhe ai eshte gjetur prane _Portico d´Otavia_ , afer getos se vjeter romake.<<
>>Por gjyshja jote nuk ishte cifute, dhe cifutlleku trashegohet nepermjet nenave...<<
>>....dhe pertej te gjithave argumentave burokratike  pasi edhe rregjistrat e komunave mund te lexohen pertej formes se shkronjave  gjenden argumentat e gjakut, dhe gjaku me thote, qe mendimet e mia jane thellesisht talmudiane, dhe do te ishte raciste nga ana jote, nqs do te pretendoje, qe edhe nje _Goj_  mund te jete perbrenda kaq talmudian, sac ndjehem edhe une.<<
Tha kete dhe braktisi dhomen. Ndersa ai ishte perjashta, Belbo me thote: >>Mos e merrni per gje. Kete diskutim e zhvillojme gati perdite, vetem se une cdo dite perpiqem te sjell nje argument te ri. Fakt eshte, qe Diotallevi eshte nje ndjekes i _Kabbales_ . Por ka patur edhe kabbaliste te krishtere. Dhe se fundmi, thojeni dhe vete, Casaubon, nqs Diotallevi don patjeter te jete cifut, une nuk mund ta kundershtoj pothuajse fare.<<
>>Pothuajse aspak. Le te jemi demokratike.<<
>>Le te jemi demokratike.<<
Ai ndezi nje cigare. Une i kujtova atij arsyen e vizites time: >>Ju thate, qe keni nje doreshkrim mbi Tempulltaret.<<
>>Po, tamam... Prisni pak, ishte nje dosje enkeliti...<< Ai germoi ne nje pirg me doreshkrime, dhe perpiqej te terhiqte nga mesi njeren, pa i ngritur te tjerat. Operacion i rrezikshem. Ne te vertete i gjithe pirgu u rrezua dhe nje pjese u derdh mbi dysheme. Por Belbo mbante tashme ne dore dosjen prej lekure enkeliti.
Une i hodha nje sy listes se permbajtjes dhe e kalova hyrjen. >>Ben fjale per arrestimin e tempulltareve. Ne vitin 1307, Filipi i Bukuri la te arrestoheshin te gjithe tempulltaret ne France. Por ka nje legjende,sipas se ciles, dy dite para se Filipi te leshonte urdhrin e arrestit, ne Paris, nje qerre e terhequr prej dy buajsh braktis rrethimin e tempulltareve ne drejtim te panjohur. Thuhet se ishin nje grup kaloresish nen drejtimin e nje fare Anmont dhe ata u arratisen per ne Skoci, per t´iu bashkuar atje nje llozhe muratoresh ne Kilwinning. Sipas legjendes, kaloresit jane identifikuar me bashkesite e muratoreve te lire, tek te cilet trashegoheshin sekretet e Tempullit te Salomonit.... Ja, urdhero´, me kishte vajtur pernjehere ne mendje. Edhe ky ketu pretendon, qe te kete gjetur fillesen e _Freemansony_  (muratoret e lire) tek ajo arratisje e tempulltareve ne Skoci. Nje budallallek, qe prej 200 vjetesh eshte duke u ripertypur vazhdimisht, fantazi puro. Asnje prove sa gjere e gjate, une mund te ngarkoj e t´Ju sjell nja 50 libra, ne te cilat tregohet i njejti gomarllek, i kopjuar njeri prej tjetrit. Ja, shikojeni, ketu po e shfletoj me hamendje: >Prova mbi ekspedicionin skocez qendron ne faktin, qe akoma edhe sot, pas 650 vjetesh, neper bote ekzistojne lidhje te fshehta, te cilat bazohen mbi Kaloresit e Tempullit. Si mund te shpjegohet ndryshe vazhdueshmeria e kesaj trashegimie?< 
A me kuptoni? Si do te ishte e mundur, qe Markezi i Karabase te mos ekzistonte, kur edhe Macoku me Cizme pergjerohej, te kishte qene nen sherbimin e tij?<<
>>E kam kuptuar tashme<< tha Belbo. >>Po e hedh poshte. Por historia e Juaj e Tempulltareve me intereson. Tani, qe se fundi kam para meje nje ekspert, nuk dua te me reshqase. Perse flasin te gjithe mbi Kaloresit e Tempullit dhe jo p.sh edhe mbi Maltezet? Jo, mos ma thoni tani! Eshte vone tashme, Diotallevi dhe une duhet te shkojme pas pak ne nje darke me Signor Garamondin. Por shpresoj, qe aty rreth dhjete e gjysmes te kemi mbaruar. Po qe se mundem, do ta bind Diotallevin per te bere bashke me mua nje vrap per tek Pilade  ai zakonisht bie heret dhe eshte abstinencer. Juve Ju gjejme atje?<<
>>E ku tjeter? Une i perkas nje gjenerate te humbur dhe e gjej perseri veten time, vetem kur gjendem ne shoqerine e vetmise te te ngjashmeve te mi.<<

----------


## Fiori

Pedro, pershendetje. 

Pjeset e shkeputura me terhoqen me te vertete vemendjen. Komplimente ne perzgjedhjen e tyre. Mbaj mend dhe tema Simplicius Simplicissimus ishte mjaft interesante. Duke qene se te gjithe jemi shpenderdare neper bote kemi mundesi me te madhe per te njohur njeri tjetrin ketu me shkrimtare dhe vende nga e gjithe bota. Kisha degjuar per Umberto Eco po nuk me kishte rene rasti me pare te lexoja dicka te tijen.


Fioralba


p.s.Do te lutesha te sillje pak informacion me te zgjeruar mbi Umberto Eco nq se ke kohe.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Pedro

Fiori, 
faleminderit per komplimentin. 
Ne pergjigje te kerkeses Tende, kam pergatitur nje material te shkurter mbi Umberto Eco dhe nje sqarim te vogel mbi "Lavjerresi i Foucault".

Umberto Eco eshte nje filozof arti dhe shkrimtar, nje nga me te njohurit ne letersine postmoderne italiane si edhe asaj boterore, po ashtu edhe themeluesi i semiotikes kulturore.
Umberto Eco ka lindur ne Alessandria, Piemonte me 1932. Karriera e tij eshte e mbushur me poste te respektueshme, si ne radiotelevizionin italian, Docent i estetikes ne universitetin e Torinos, ne ate te Milanos e me pas Profesor per komunikacionin vizual ne Firenze.
Gjate kohes ne Firenze, ai botoi nje nga veprat e tij me domethenese me titull La struttura assente, te cilen e perpunoi perseri ne nje botim te ri me titull Trattato di semiotica generale, e cila eshte nje traktat themelues i teorise semiotike.
Per nje kohe te gjate Eco ka mbajtur profesuren e semiotikes ne universitetin e Bologna-s.
Eco ka botuar nje sere studimesh filologjike dhe essayes filozofike si p.sh Il problema estetico in San Tommaso, Apocalittici e integrati, Le forme del contenuto, Dalla periferia dell'impero (i perkthyer ne gjermanisht me titullin Über Gott und die Welt), Semiotica e filosofia del linguaggio, Sugli specchi e altri saggi, Im Labyrinth der Vernunft dhe shume te tjera.
Si shkrimtar, Eco fitoi nje fame ne vitin 1980 me romanin Il nome della rosa (Emri i trendafilit), i cili eshte perkthyer pothuaj ne te gjitha gjuhet e botes perendimore dhe ka sherbyer si baze e filmit me te njejtin emer me aktoret Sean Connery dhe Christian Slater.
Tre vite me vone ai shkroi Postille al nome della rosa (Pasthenie e emrit te trendafilit).
Me librin Il pendolo di Foucault (Lavjerresi i Foucault) Umberto Eco ve ne dukje gjenialitetin e tij duke gershetuar semiotiken me dekonstrukcionin. Libri eshte i perkthyer ne te gjithe Europen, Amerike dhe Australi, vetem ne Shqiperi akoma jo   :i ngrysur:  . Si tek romani  Il pendolo di Foucault ashtu edhe tek romani tjeter L´isola del giorno prima, rrjedh brenda e gjithe njohuria e Umberto Eco-s mbi filozofine dhe literaturen. Libri me i fundit i Umberto Eco-s eshte Dire quasi la stessa cosa, botuar ne 2003. 

Ne Lavjerresi i Foucault behet fjale per tre redaktore te nje shtepie botuese, te cilet te shtyre fillimisht nga kureshtja rreth temes se doktorates te njerit prej tyre, Casaubon, mbi Kaloresit e Tempullit, ndeshen ne nje te ashtuquajtur Plan i Madh, me ndihmen e te cilit mund te vihet ne zoterim e gjithe bota. Te tre i futen punes, per sqarimin dhe nxjerrjen ne drite te ketij plani dhe zhyten ne nje bote okulte dhe mistike, te mbizoteruar nga te verteta te fshehura dhe te harruara. Ne fillim me shaka, por papritmas gjerat marrin trajta te frikshme. Njerez zhduken.
Libri nuk ka zhvillim linear, ngjarje te ndodhura ne kohe te ndryshme gershetohen, dhe narratoret shkembehen, kryesori eshte Casaubon, por edhe Belbo na shfaqet ndonjehere si narrator.
Ne vazhdim, kur te kem dhe pak kohe te lire, do te perpiqem te perkthej disa pjese te tjera dhe do t´i sjell ketu.

----------


## Dita

Pedro,

pergezime per temen. Lexoj per here te pare mbi kete liber dhe per me teper pjese prej tij ne gjuhen shqipe. Ke falenderimin tim per punen qe po ben. Uroj ta vazhdosh dhe me pjese te tjera.

Per te vazhduar pak nga biografia e Eco-s. Ai eshte shkrues i rregullt ne gazeten italiane "L'espresso" ne nje kolone te veten te titulluar "La bustina di Minerva" ne rubriken "Le opinioni". Shkrimi me i fundit ne te i dedikohet verejtjeve dhe keshillave per organet e shtypit. (Duket se shtypi italian mbart me vete te njejten problematike sikurse dhe ne Shqiperi, mes te tjerash moskontrollimin e teksteve qe dergohen per publikim nga redaktoret e organeve perkatese.)


Lidhja ku mund te gjeni arshiven e opinioneve eshte:

http://www.espressonline.it/eol/free...on&sez=o&m1s=o



Po shkepus pjesen keshilluese te shkrimit te tij. Ne pamundesi, apo mungese kohe per t'i lexuar gjithe keto keshilla, ndaluni te pakten ne te fundit (fjalia e fundit e kesaj pjese te cituar). 


"Consiglio quindi la messa in cantiere di uno studio di consulenti specializzati per fornire ai giornali temi inediti di discussione che possano sorprendere i lettori. Naturalmente con questa definizione si intende che:

a. I temi risultino inediti al direttore del giornale, così che al sentirli menzionare esclami "ragazzi che colpo, questo sì che è uno scoop!"; 
b. Risultino inediti al lettore, e qui la cosa è più facile perché il lettore pigro non solo dimentica che un tema è già stato trattato ma, come i bambini con le favole raccontate dalla mamma, non vuole qualcosa di nuovo bensì qualcosa che conosce già, anche se se ne è dimenticato, in modo da poter esclamare "è proprio quello che ho sempre pensato"; 
c. Su questi temi inediti esistano già dei dossier talmente ricchi che senza fatica si possano riciclare materiali di dieci o vent'anni fa, e tornino persino buoni quelli di cinquant'anni fa.

Un tema affascinante è 'il declino degli intellettuali'. Ogni epoca ritiene che ci sia un declino degli intellettuali, e il tema può essere affrontato sia da destra, riprendendo 'il tradimento dei chierici' di Julien Benda, sia da sinistra, ritrovando su vecchi numeri di 'Rinascita' lamentazioni sulla crisi degli intellettuali organici. Un altro tema che può sedurre un direttore è 'esiste ancora una distinzione chiara tra destra e sinistra'? Di bruciante attualità 'il ritorno dei filosofi', ovvero la travolgente nuova voga della discussione filosofica a livello popolare.

Altro argomento inaudito sarebbe 'i giovani oggi leggono meno di un tempo'. Evitare che l'articolista visiti le librerie multipiano affollate da ragazzi e ricicli l'ultimo articolo di un epigono di Adorno degli anni Sessanta. Funziona sempre. Su un piano più popolare suggerirei, nell'ordine: Chi ha ucciso lady Diana (variazione: chi ha ucciso Kennedy)? Il boom del mattone. Craxi, fu vera gloria? Il tramonto del femminismo. L'abuso insopportabile delle parole inglesi. La crisi dell'università. Di particolare impatto è sempre il diffondersi della depressione come malattia del secolo (non si deve fare il gioco delle case farmaceutiche, si può tentare la tesi opposta, che vale di più chiacchierare con un prete la domenica pomeriggio che prendere il Prozac, visto che quell'8 per mille deve pur rendere qualche contropartita in natura). Sempre di incredibile attualità il tema della nuova dieta alternativa: si va in una libreria e si comprano per pochi euro libri di dietetica, si identificano le proposte degli anni Settanta o Ottanta, e si rivendono come l'ultimo grido (spaghetti no e carne rossa sì, niente carne e solo dieta mediterranea, rischi della dieta mediterranea, dieta dissociata, solo cereali e aceto balsamico, sei uova al giorno, eccetera). Evitare temi difficili che richiedono ricerche dall'esito incerto, come 'il neo-lesbismo in Albania'."





Para disa vitesh kam pasur mundesine te lexoj ne gjermanisht nje shkrim te tij mbi eren e kompjuterave, ku autori qe ne titull e cilesonte Bill Gates si armikun me te madh te njerezimit pas Hitlerit. Artikulli eshte botuar ne revisten austriake FORMAT. Ndoshta e sjell ne kete teme te perkthyer. Pedro, ti ndoshta ke rastisur ta lexosh kete artikull edhe vete. 

Nese nuk gabohem, e shoqja e Umberto Eco eshte gjermane.

----------


## Fiori

Shprehjet me poshte te shkeputura nga "Pasthenie e emrit te trendafilit", me kishte rene rasti ti degjoja dhe me pare _(ndoshta jo fjale per fjale ne kete menyre)_ nga nje profesor letersie, te cilin rastisa ta njihja dy vjet me pare. 

Ne ate kohe isha e mendimit se perderisa autori shkruan dhe ka nje qellim, une si lexuese dua te di qellimin e vertete te shkrimeve te tij, sepse ndryshe nuk do isha duke lexuar punen e tij, por punen time. Nejse, sot me beri shume pershtypje qe i lexova keto pjese te shkruara nga Eco _(Ndoshta vete profesori ka qene i ndikuar nga Eco disi. Nga sa e njoha kishte dhene mesime letersie ne France dhe Angli para se te kthehej ne Amerike)_. Gjate dy viteve te fundit duket se dhe une kam ndryshuar mendim ne shume gjera. 




> Nje tregimtar nuk duhet te jape mendime mbi shkrimet e tij; ndryshe nuk ka shkruar nje novele, e cila eshte ne vetvete nje makine per formimin e interpretimeve......Autori duhet te vdese, pasi ka mbaruar se shkruari. Keshtu nuk mund te shqetesoje rrugen e pjeses se shkruar. - *Pasthenie e emrit te trendafilit* (1984)




Ne pritje te me shume materiali ne shqip...Pedro e nise qe e nise kete pune, pse nuk i futesh gjithe librit e perkthen  :buzeqeshje:  keshtu e kemi nje perkthim dhe ne shqip.


Pershendetje!


p.s. Kjo faqe kushtuar Umberto Eco me eshte dukur e plote dhe interesante!

----------


## Pedro

Dita,
artikullin, qe permende ti e mbaj mend ta kemi diskutuar ne fakultet ne lenden e "Teoria e Arkitektures", dhe problemi qe ngre Eco per mua eshte akoma aktual, kam ketu parasysh programet CAD, te cilat nderlikohen sa me shume duke u bere kompatibel vetem per programet e nje firme programuese te vetme (kam parasysh ketu Autodesk me AutoCAD) me qellim pushtimin e tregut.

Fiori, 
ne ato dy citate shprehet baza e semiotikes kulturore te Eco-s.
Do te perpiqem te sjell pjese te tjera, megjithese e kam kohen pak te reduktuar tani.

Pershendetje, Pedro

----------


## Pedro

po mundohem te perkthej dhe te sjell ketu librin e mrekullueshem te Umberto Eco- s. Ne liber ka terma dhe shprehje, si edhe ngjarje historike, te cilat kane nevojen e nje formimi edukimi mbimesater. Per cdo paqartesi mund te pyesni pa ngurim. Po qe se ndonjeri ka ndonje informacion nese ky liber eshte i perkthyer ne shqip, do i lutesha qe kete informacion ta ndaje me ne. Kerkoj falje ne parathenie per ndonje gabim gramatikor, ortografik ose perkthimi. 



 
*Sefiroti i Kabbales* 

Per ju, bij te shkences dhe te diturise, kemi shkruar kete. Studiojeni librin dhe kekojini ne vetvete vizionet tona, te cilat te shperndara dhe ne shume  vende i kemi paraqitur; cka juve ne nje vend ju mbetet e mfshehur, ate e kemi lene te zbuluar  ne nje vend tjeter, ne menyre qe te behet e kapshme per urtesine tuaj._Heinrich Cornelius Agrippa von Nettesheim, De occulta philosophia, 3, 65_ 

Te jesh supersticioz sjell tersllek.Raymond Smullyan, 5000 B.C., 1.3.8
*1 KETER* Me ne fund, e pashe lavjerresin.

Sfera, tek tundej lirisht ne fund te nje filli te gjate metalik, i cili ishte i mberthyer atje lart ne kupolen e korit, pershkruante lekundjen e saj te gjate konstante ne nje izokroni madheshtore. Une e dija  por cdokush duhet ta ndjente nen magjine e kesaj frymemarrje te qete  qe perioda percaktohej prej raportit te rrenjes katrore te gjatesise se fillit me ate numer - _pi_  i cili, irracional per shpirtrat tokesore, nderlidh pakundershtueshem ne Ration hyjnor perimetrin me diametrin e cdo rrethi te mundshem, ne ate forme, qe koha e ketij kurbezimi te nje sfere nga njeri pol ne tjetrin te ishte rezultati i nje komploti te fshehte te te gjithave permasave ne nje kohe pakufi  njesia e pikes varese, dysia e nje dimensioni abstrakt, treshifrori i _pi_ e te fshehtes rrenje e katrorit dhe e perfeksionit te rrethit. Po ashtu, une e dija, qe ne pingulen e pikes varese, nen dysheme, nje pajisje magneti, e cila forcen e saj terheqese e transmetonte tek nje zilinder i fshehur ne brendesi te sferes, garantonte levizjen ne nje mase te barabarte, nje mekanizem per te mposhtur rezistencen e materies, por i cili nuk i bente rezistence ligjit te lavjerresit, por me teper i lejonte atij, qe te manifestohej  pasi ne vakuum cdo peshe ne fund te nje filli joelastik dhe te papeshe, e cila nuk i nenshtrohej asnje lloj rezistence te ajrit dhe asnje lloj ferkimi me piken e saj fiksuese, do te lekundej ne menyre te barabarte ne te gjithe perjetesine.

Sfera e bakert rrezatonte dobet rreze te vagullta nen shkelqimin e rrezeve te fundit te diellit, te cilat depertonin nga dritarja e kishes. Po qe se ajo, si dikur, me majen e saj do te kishte gervishtur ne nje shtrese me rere te lagesht ne dyshemene e korit, atefere ajo, pas cdo lekundjeje, do te linte pas ne dysheme nje gjurme te holle, dhe gjurma, per cdo here, do te ndryshonte fare pak drejtimin e saj, do te zgjerohej gjithnje e me teper ne formen e nje frakture, e nje brezareje, per tu perfytyruar si nje simetri ne forme rrezoreje  si skeleti i nje Mandale, struktura e padukshme e nje pentagrami, nje yll, nje trendafil mistik. Jo, me teper si nje rremuje gjurmesh, e vizatuar ne reren e nje shkretetire te gjere prej karvaneve te panumert tek sillen verdalle. Nje histori e dyndjeve te ngadalte, mijeravjecare  keshtu duhet te kene levizur atlantidet e kontinentit Mu, ne rrjeshta te ngurte e te parashikueshem, prej Tasmanie ne Groenland, prej Bricjapit ne Gaforre, prej Ishujve-Prince-Edward deri ne Spitzbergen. Maja e sferes perseriste, tregonte nga e para ne nje permbledhje te shkurter, c´kishin bere ata qe nga njera ere e akullit ne tjetren, dhe c´ka ndoshta akoma benin, tashme si korriere te Zotave  po, ndoshta ajo prekte, ne rruge e siper mes Samoas dhe Novaja Zemblja, ne pozicionin e saj te barazpeshimit, token e Agartthes, Mesin e Botes. Dhe une e ndjeja: nje plan i vetem lidhte hiperborealin Avalon me shkretetiren australiane, e cila mfsheh sekretin e Ayers Rock.

Ne kete moment, rreth ores kater pasdite te 23 qershorit, lavjerresi ngadalesonte shpejtesine e tij ne fundin e tejskajshem te harkut te lekundjes, derisa arriti ne prehje, per te rene perseri me te njejtin vrull drejt qendres, ne qender te trajektores per te fituar shpejtesi dhe i vetedijshem per t´iu nenshtruar kuadratit okult te forcave, i cili percaktonte fatin e tij.


Sikur te kisha qendruar me teper, rezistent ndaj kalimit te oreve, per te fiksuar cdo koke zogu, cdo maje shtize, cdo zbukurim helmetash, teksa ai vizatonte ne boshllek diagonalen e tij, duke u tundur sa andej kendej mes dy secilave pika te kunderta te vijave te saj rrethore astigmatike, atehere do ti nenshtrohesha nje mashtrimi shqisash, pasi lavjerresi me kishte bere te besoja, qe niveli i lekundjeve te tij kishte kryer nje rotacion te plote, per tu kthyer pas 32 oresh ne piken e tij fillestare, duke pershkuar nje eklips te percaktuar, i cili rrotullohej rreth pikes se veterrotullimit te tij me nje shpejtesi kendore konstante ne proporcion me sinusin e gjeresise gjeografike. Si do ishte rrotulluar valle, nqs lavjerresi do te ishte i varur qe prej gurit fundor te kupoles se Tempullit te Solomonit? Ndoshta kaloresit e kishin provuar edhe atje. Ndoshta perllogaritja nuk e kishte ndryshuar domethenien e kesaj te fundit. Ndoshta ishte kisha e abateve e Saint-Martin-des-Champes tempulli i vertete. Perfekt do te kishte qene eksperimenti mbi te tjera vetem ne pol, vendi i vetem, ne te cilin pika varese do te gjendej ne zgjatimin imagjinar te aksit te veterrotullimit te Tokes dhe lavjerresi do ta pershkruante  ciklin e tij te dukshem brenda njezetekater oreve.
Por prape nuk ishte ky devijim prej ligjit, i cili mbi se gjithash parashikohej prej ligjit, nuk ishte kjo shkelje e nje rregulli te arte, qe e bente mrekulline me pak te mrekullueshme. Une e dija, qe Toka rrotullohej, dhe une bashke me te, dhe Saint-Martin- des-Champes dhe i gjithe Parisi bashke me mua; ne te gjithe rrotulloheshim sebashku nen lavjerresin, i cili ne te vertete nuk e ndryshonte ndonjehere nivelin e tij te lekundjeve , pasi atje lart, prej ku varej, e pergjate zgjatimit imagjinar te fillit, pambarimisht tutje deri ne Galaksine me te larget, atje lart qendronte, e pazhvendosur ne Perjetesi, Pika e Palevizshme. Toka rrotullohej, mirepo pika, ne te  cilen ishte i mberthyer lavjerresi, ishte e vetmja pike fikse ne Univers.
Prandaj edhe veshtrimi im nuk ishte dhe aq shume i ngulitur mbi Token se sa me teper atje tutje lart, aty ku ekzekutohej misteri i Palevizshmerise absolute. Lavjerresi me thoshte mua, qe ndersa cdo gje ishte zhvendosur -Toka, sistemi diellor, mjegullnajat yjesore, vrimat e zeza dhe te gjithe bijte e Emanacionit Kozmik, qe prej Eoneve te para deri tek lengbrishta Materie- qe atje lart, nje pike e vetme prehej ne qetesi, si nje kolm, nje kunj, nje pike varese ideale, rreth se ciles rrotullohej e gjithe Gjithesia. Dhe une merrja pjese ne kete me te lartin perjetim, une, i cili edhe pse zhvendosesha me te gjithe dhe me Gjithesine, prape Ate mundja ta shikoja, _Ate_ , te Pa-Levizshmen, shkembin, Garancine, te shndritshmin pluhur, qe nuk eshte Trup, e cila as Forme, as Shembelltyre, as Peshe, as Sasi dhe as Cilesi nuk ka, e cila as te shikohet, as te degjohet dhe as te shqisohet nuk mundet, e cila ne asnje vend nuk gjendet, ne asnje kohe dhe ne asnje hapesire, e cila as Shpirt eshte, as Inteligjence, as Fantazi, Mendim, Numer, Rregull, Njesi, Substance ose Perjetesi, e cila as Erresire eshte e as Drite, e cila as e Rreme eshte dhe as e Vertete.

Nje dialog me tromaksi, nje bisede sa eksperte aq mosperfillese mes nje rioshi me syze dhe nje vajze, e cila te tilla, per fat te keq, nuk mbante.
Lavjerresi i Foucault i thoshte ai. Eksperimenti i pare ne laborator me 1851, me pas nen kupolen e Panteonit, me nje fill 67 meter te gjate dhe nje sfere 28 kg te rende. Se fundmi, ne permasa me te vogla, e ndertuar ketu me 1855, e qe atehere varet ashtu prej asaj vrime ne pjesen e perparme te kupoles.
E cfare ben ai atje? Vecse tundet ashtu?
Ai demonstron Veterrotullimin e Tokes. Pasi pika varese, e cila prehet ne qetesi.....
E pse prehet ne qetesi?
Pasi nje pike...si te ta them...ne qendren e saj...atehere shiko ketu, cdo pike, e cila eshte tamam ne qender te pikave, te cilat i shikon ti... e kam fjalen, kete pike qendrore  pike gjeometrike- kete nuk mund ta shohesh dot, ajo nuk ka asnje dimension, dhe dicka, qe nuk ka dimension, nuk mundet te levize dot as djathtas e as majtas, as lart e as poshte. Prandaj edhe ajo nuk rrotullohet. Me kupton? Nese nje oike nuk ka dimension, atehere ajo nuk mund te rrotullohet dot rreth vetvetes. Ajo, biles, nuk ka as edhe Vetvete...
Edhe atehere kur Toka rrotullohet?
Toka rrotullohet, por pika nuk rrotullohet. Ne te vjen ty per mbare apo jo, kjo keshtu eshte. Okay?
Pune per te.

C´mjerim! Ja ku e kishte ajo mbi vete te vetmen pike fikse ne Kozmos, te vetmen spirance shpetuese para Mallkimit te _panta rhei_ , dhe ajo mendonte, qe kjo ishte pune per te dhe jo  e saja! Ne te vertete cifti menjehere vazhdui tutje  ai i mesuar prej nje dije shkollore, e cila ia kishte mjegulluar aftesine per tu cuditur, ajo e trullosur, e paarritshme per friken e Pafundesine, qe te dy te paprekur prej pervojes se frikshme te ketij takimi  i pari dhe i fundit  me Ate, me _En-Sof_  , te Pa-Permendshmen.
Si ishte e mundur, te mos bije ne gjunje perpara Altarit te Sigurise?

Une shikoja i terrorizuar dhe i shtangur. Ne kete moment isha i bindur, qe Jacopo Belbo kishte patur te drejte. Teksa ai me tregonte per lavjerresin, eksitimin e tij ia kisha shkruar nje perdellimi estetik, nje tumori, i cili ngadale, crregullisht, kishte filluar te merrte forme ne shpirtin e tij, teksa hap pas hapi, pa e vene re ai, lojen e tij e shnderroi ne realitet. Por nqs me lavjerresin kishte patur te drejte, atehere ndoshta ishte edhe cdo gje tjeter e vertete, Plani i Madh, komploti universal, dhe kishte qene me vend, qe kisha ardhur ketu, nje mbremje para solsticit te veres. Jacopo Belbo nuk ishte i cmendur, ai thjesht gjate lojes, nepermjet lojes, kishte zbuluar te verteten.
Dhe pervojen e numinozit nuk mund ta durosh dot gjate pa e humbur arsyen.
Une perpiqesha te hiqja veshtrimin tim nga lavjerresi, duke ndjekur kurben, e cila prej kapitujve te kollonave te vendosura ne forme gjysmerrethi kalonte pergjate brinjeve te kupoles deri ne gurin fundor, me te cilen perseritej mrekullia e harkut me maje, e cila krijohej prej nje mungese, me e larta hipokrizi e statikes, dhe i bente kollonat te besonin, ato i shtynin brinjet lart, dhe keto, te kthyera mbrapsht prej gurit fundor, i shtypnin kollonat fort pas dyshemese, teksa kupola ne te vertete ishte nje Gjithcka dhe Asgje, Pasoje dhe Shkak ne te njejten kohe. Por se shpejti mu be e qarte, qe nje nenvleresim i lavjerresit, i cili varej prej kupoles, per tu mrekulluar me kupolen, ishte pak a shume nje refuzim e te pires prej burimit, per tu dehur ne perrua.
Kupola e korit te Saint-Martin-des-Champs ekzistonte vetem, pasi atje ne baze te ligjit mund te ekzistonte lavjerresi, dhe ky ekzistonte vetem, ngaqe ekzistonte ajo. Askush nuk i shpeton Pafundesise, i thashe vetes, teksa u arratisa ne nje pafundesi tjeter, askush nuk i shpeton Shfaqjes te Identikeve, nqs kujton, se mund te ballafaqohet me Te ndryshmit.

Pa arritur ta shkepus veshtrimin prej gurit fundor te kupoles, eca ngadale mbrapsht, hap pas hapi  pasi teksa kisha hyre pak me pare, e kisha ngulitur rrugen fare mire, dhe breshkat e medha prej metali, te cilat parakalonin majtas dhe djathtas meje, ishin madheshtore mjaftueshem, per ti perceptuar edhe me bisht te syrit. Une eca mbrapsht pergjate korridorit te kishes deri tek hyrja, dhe serisht vareshin mbi mua ato zogj kercenues prehistorik prej pelhure te grisur dhe telash te ndryshkur, ato libela te keqija, te cilat nje deshire e ndrydhur i kishte bere te vareshin qe prej tavanit. Ato mu duken si metafora te urtesise, shume me domethenese dhe me aluduese se sa c´kujtonte ta kishte paraqitur preteksti didaktik. Fluturim i insekteve dhe zvarranikeve ne periudhen e Juras, alegori e endjeve te gjata, te cilat i permblidhte lavjerresi ne toke, Arkonte te emanacioneve perverse  posi, keshtu ishin ato, te cilat vareshin mbi mua me sqepat e tyre te gjate arkaeopterikse, avionet e Breguet, Blériot, Esnault dhe helikopteri i Dufaux.

Keshtu hyje ne te vertete ne _Conservatoire des Arts er Métiers_  ne Paris, pasi kishe pershkruar nje oborr barok dhe hyje ne kishen e vjeter te abateve, e cila eshte ndertuar ne kompleksin e ndertesave te mevonshme, ashtu sic ka qene e ndertuar dikur ne Prioratin fillestar. Hyn brenda dhe verbohesh prej ketij komploti, i cili nderlidh me te lartin univers te kupolave hyjnore me boten khtonike te nafteharxhuesve.
Poshte rrjeshtohen automobile te vjeter, dyrrotake dhe makina me avull, lart varen avionet e pioniereve, disa prej objekteve jane akoma intakt, edhe pse te rene e te shkermoqur prej kohes, dhe te gjithe sebashku shfaqen nen mjegulltiren pak natyrale, pak elektrike, si te mbuluar me nje patine, me llakun e violinave te vjetra; disa jane vetem skelete, shasí, hekura te shperdredhur dhe mjete ngritese, te cilat kercenojne me tortura te papermendshme, biles veten tende mund ta shohesh te lidhur ne nje nga ato shtrate terheqese, tek te cilat levizet dicka dhe mund te te shpoje thelle ne mish, derisa ti pohon gjithcka. Dhe pas ketij rrjeshti me objekte dikur te levizshme e tash te palevizshme me shpirtra te ndryshkur, shenja te pastra te nje krenarie teknologjike, e cila do te donte ti ekspozohej veshtrimeve te habitura te vizitoreve, hapej, i ruajtur ne te majte te tij nga nje Statuje e Lirise, nje model me i vogel i asaj, te cilen Bartholdi kishte projektuar per nje bote tjeter, dhe ne te djathte te tij nga nje statuje e Pascal-it, kori me lavjerresin tundes, i rrethuar prej endrres se keqe te nje entomologu te semure  gershere, nofulla, antena, unaza krimbash, flatra, kthetra, nje varreze kufomash metalike, te cilat te gjitha ne te njejten kohe mund te vinin perseri ne pune elktromagnete, transformatore njefazore, turbina, grupe transmetuesish, makina me avull, dinamo -, dhe ne fund fare, pas lavjerresit, ne korridorin e korit, figura zotash asyriane, kaldaike dhe kartagjenase, _Ba´al_ -e te medhenj me dikur barqe djegese, virgjeresha te hekurta me zemra te zbuluara te gozhduara, te cilat dikur ishin motorra avionash  nje korone e papermendshme zotash te rreme, te cilet gjendeshin aty te shtrire para lavjerresit duke u lutur, sikur te ishin te mallkuar per te qene bijte e luminizmit dhe racionalizmit, per te ruajtur ne perjetesi stersimbolin e tradites dhe te urtesise.

Dhe turistet e merzitur, te cilet paguanin nente francs tek kasa dhe te djelave lejoheshin te hynin falas, mund ta besojne seriozisht, se keta zoterinj te mocem te shekullit te nentembedhjete, zoterinj me mjekra nikotinteverdhe, me qafore te rrjepura e te dhjamosura, papione te zinj, pallto qe iu bie ere tabak thithes, me gishta te verdhe prej acideve, trute te hidheruar prej zilive akademike, perbindsha per tu tallur, te cilet njeri-tjetrin e quanin_ cher Maitre_   se te tille zoterinj keto objekte i kishin ekspozuar ketu, ketu poshte ketyre kupolave, vetem per tu dukur te zote, per te kenaqur paradhenesit e tyre ordinere dhe radikale, per te lavderuar arritjet e medha dhe te shumebekuara te zhvillimit?
Jo, jo, Saint-Martin-des-Champs, kishte qene konceptuar fillimisht si Priorar dhe me vone si muzeum i revolucionit, per te grumbulluar diturite e fshehta, dhe keto avione, keto automjete, kjo bobine elektromagnetike ishin ketu per te zhvilluar nje dialog, formula e te cilit akoma me rreshqiste.

A duhej ta besoja, ashtu sic edhe kerkonte te me mbushte mendjen katalogu, qe ky koleksion i bukur ishte ekspozuar prej zoterinjve te konventit per ti paraqitur masave nje sanktuar te gjithe arteve dhe mjeshterive, kur e kisha fare qarte para syve, qe i gjithe projekti, biles edhe fjalet ishin te njejtat, me te cilat Francis Bacon kishte pershkruar ne te tijin _New Atlantis_  Shtepine e Salomonit?
A ishte e mundur, qe vetem une  une dhe Jacopo Belbo dhe Diotallevi  kishim njohur te verteten? Ne kete nate ndoshta do te merrja vesh pergjigjen. Duhej te gjeja nje menyre per te qendruar ne muzeum, per te pritur deri sa te vinte mesnata.
Prej nga do te hynin brenda ata, nuk e dija, e merrja me mend, qe ne rrjetin kanalizues te Parisit nje korridor lidhte nje pike cfaredo te muzeumit me nje pike tjeter te qytetit, ndoshta ne afersi te _Porte-Saint-Denis_ , por une e kisha te qarte, qe une, ne qofte se do te dilja aty, me siguri qe andj nuk do ta gjeja perseri rrugen e kthimit. Keshtu qe me duhej te fshihesha dhe te qendroja brenda. Une perpiqesha te shkeputesha prej fascinacionit te vendit dhe te veshtroja kishen me nje veshtrim te esellt. Tani nuk isha me ne kerkim te nje epifanie, tani kerkoja nje informacion. Ndoshta do te ishte e veshtire, mendoja une, qe te gjeja nje vend ne sallat e tjera, ku te mund tu shpetoja shikimeve te rojeve (eshte detyra e tyre, pas mbylljes te inspektojne sallat, ne kerkim te hajduteve te mundshem te fshehur), por ketu, e ku kishte me mire se ky korridor kishe gotike plot me automjete te vjetra, per tu fshehur diku si nje pasagjer ilegal? Te fshihesh i gjalle ne nje automjet te vdekur  tashme kishim luajtur aq shume lojra, sa per ta provuar edhe kete.

Jepi, zemra ime, i thoja vetes, mos mendo me mbi diturine: drejtohu tani drejt shkences.

----------


## Pedro

*2 .* Wee haue diuers curious Clocks; and other like Motions of Returne: and some Perpetuall Motions... Wee haue also Houses of Deceits of the Senses; where wee represent all manner of Feats of jugling, False Apparitions, Impostures, and Illusions; And their Fallaces... These are (my sonne) the Riches of Salomons House.
(Ne kemi ore te ndryshme kurioze; edhe te tilla, te cilat ecin mbrapsht: dhe disa qe ecin papushim....  Ne kemi edhe shtepi per mpirjen e shqisave, ne te cilat ne shfaqim te gjitha llojet e lojrave  prestigjatore, aparicione false, mashtrime dhe iluzione; E te gjitha keto (biri im) jane pasurite e  Shtepise se Salomonit.)_Francis Bacon, New Atlantis, ed. Rawley, London 1627, p.41-42_ 

Une i kisha nervat dhe fantzite perseri nen kontroll. Me duhej ta luaja lojen me ironi, po ashtu sic kisha luajtur deri para pak diteve edhe lojen tjeter, pa e lene veten te rrembehesha prej saj. Isha ne nje muzeum, me duhej te isha jashtezakonisht i zgjuar dhe mendjemprehte. I sigurte veshtroja avionet siper meje. Une mund te ngjitesha ne kabinen e nje dyflatrori dhe aty brenda te prisja naten, sikur po kaloja kanalin La Manche, i mbushur me nje parakenaqesi mbi Légion d´Honneur. Emrat e automobileve ne dysheme tingellonin terheqshem nostalgjike...Hispano Suiza 1932, bukur dhe ftues. Por per fat te keq per tu perjashtuar, pasi ishin shume afer arkes, por une mund ta mashtroja arketarin, sikur te kisha ardhur me pantallona siper gjurit, me nje zonje me fustan ne ngjyre kremi, me nje shall te gjate rreth qafes se brishte dhe nje kapele mbi kacurrelat. Citroën C 64 prezantohej vetem i prere terthorazi, nje model i mire shkolle, por si vendfshehje nuk hynte ne pune. Edhe aspak fare makina me avull i Cugnot, e gjitha tenxhere ose kazan ose si i thone. Me duhej te kaloja ne te djathte, ku pergjate murit gjendeshin velocipedet me rrotat e medha te stilit modern, _draisiennes_  me hekur te sheshte, vokacione te zoterinjve fisnike me cilinder, te cilet gjarperonin pergjate Bois de Boulogne, kalores te progresit.

Para karoserive madheshtore te dyrrotakeve, nje kend fshehjeje ndjelles. Ndoshta jo dhe aq Panhard Dynavia i 1945, teper transparent dhe i ngushte ne aerodinamiken e tij ne forme pike, por ia vlente ta provoje kete Peugeot 1909 te larte, nje alkoven, nje mansarde. Porsa te futesha brenda dhe te zhytesha ne sediljet e lekurta askush nuk do te me pandehte. Por shume e veshtire per te arritur atje lart, njeri prej rojeve ishte i ulur mu aty perballe mbi nje stol me kurriz nga bicikletat. Hyp shkallaren, i penguar paksa prej palltos se gjate me jake pellushi, teksa ai, me kercinj zbuluar, me kapelen ne dore, me te lutura ma preu hovin...
Nje cast te gjate u pergjendrova mbi nje Oéissante i 1873, automjeti i pare francez me motorr mekanik, per dymbedhjete pasagjere. Sikur Pugeot te ishte nje apartament, ky ketu ishte nje pallat. Por as qe behej fjale, qe te arrije ndonjehere aty brenda, pa terhequr vemendjen nga te gjitha anet. Sa e veshtire eshte te gjesh nje vend per tu fshehur, kur vendet per tu fshehur jane pamjet e nje ekspozite!
U ktheva perseri tek kori: Statuja e Lirise ngrihej, »éclairant le monde«, mbi nje piedestal rreth dy metra te larte, e konceptuar si nje bash anije me nje sqep te mprehte. Brenda mbante nje si tip kamare vrojtimi, nje hapesire te ngushte nje njeri te larte, prej se ciles, me ane te nje syri magjik, mund te shikoje nje diorame te gjirit te New York. Nje pike vrojtimi e mire, kur te bjere erresira, pasi qe ketej mund te mbaje nen vrojtim majtas kori dhe djathtas korridorin e gjate dhe qe nga mbrapa isha i mbuluar prej nje figure e madhe guri te Gramme, e cila veshtronte drejt korridoreve te tjera, pasi ajo ishte pozicionuar per se gjeri. Mirepo nen drite te plote mund te shihej mire, nese dikush gjendej ne kamaren e vrojtimit, dhe nje rojtar normal do te kishte hedhur menjehere nje veshtrim brenda, per tu siguruar, porsa vizitoret te kishin vershuar perjashta.
Une nuk kisha me teper kohe, me pese e gjysem muzeumi do te mbyllej. Rrufeshem kontrollova korridorin e korit. Asnje prej motorreve nuk falte strehe. Edhe nga ana e djathe asgje, as makinerite e madha te anijeve, relike te disa Lusitanive te mbytura, e as motorri gjigand me gas i Lenoir me rrotat e panumerta me dhembeza. Jo, mepare me zuri perseri frika  tani, qe drita me e dobet dhe e avullt depertonte prej dritareve gri -, frike, ne mes te ketyre trupave shtazarake te fshihesha, per ti pare pastaj mundesisht ne erresire, nen rrezen e llambes time te dores, tek zgjoheshin se gjalli, renkueshem me frymemarrje te rende telurike, kockat dhe te brendshmet te zhveshura prej lekures, kercitshem dhe erekeq prej sekrecioneve vajore. Ne kete ekspozite, e cila ndadale filloi te me dukej e turpshme, ne kete ekzibicion prej gjenitalesh nafte, vaginash  turbine, furie  anorganike, te cilat ne kohen e tyre kishin gromesitur  dhe ndoshta ne kete nate perseri do te gromesitnin me flake, tym dhe ulerime, ose pa pu ndjere do te brumbellonin si brumbuj ose do te kendonin si gjinkalla, ne mes te ketyre manifestimeve skeletore te nje funksionaliteti te paster abstrakt, ketyre automateve, te krijuar per te shtypur, sharruar, shkermoqur, prere, te afta per te pershpejtuar, per te rradhitur, per te ulerire, per te renkuar, per tu shperbere si marioneta te demtuara, per te vertitur daulle, per te konvertuar frekuenca, per te transformuar energji, per te lene se pushuari volantet...si duhej te mbijetoja aty? Ato do te me sulmonin, te nxitura prej Zotave te Botes, te cilet kishin dashur keshtu, mbi ngaterresen e Krijimit per te folur, si aparate te panevojshme, idhuj te Zotave te universit te poshtem  si do te mundja une valle t´u kundervihesha, pa u lekundur?
Me duhej te ikja qe aty, larg qe ketej, e gjitha ishte nje cmenduri, une isha gati koke e kembe te bija pre e te njejtes loje, e cila Jacopo Belbo-s i kishte kushtuar arsyen, une, mosbesuesi...

Une nuk e di, nese parmreme bera mire qe ndejta. Perndryshe do te dija sot fillimin, por jo fundin e historise. Ose do te isha ketu, sic jam edhe tani, i vetem mbi kete koder, teksa poshte ne lugine qente lehin, i vetem me pyetjen, nese ky ishte me te vertete fundi, apo nese eshte per te ardhur akoma fundi. 

Vendosa te kerkoj me tutje. Qe prej nje daljeje anesore prapa statujes se Gramme arrita ne nje galeri. Ishte reparti i hekurudhes, dhe modelet e vogla plot ngjyra te lokomotivave dhe trenave mu duken si lodra qetesuese, si pjese te ndonje vendi Bengodi, nje Madurodam, nje parku lodrash, nje Disneyland...Ngadale u mesova me kete nderrim mes frikes dhe sigurise, mes tmerrit dhe berjes esell (a nuk eshte ky nje princip i semundjes?), dhe thashe me vete, qe vizionet ne kishe duhet te me kishin hutuar aq shume, pasi mua akoma me kalonin ne mendje pershkrimet e Jacopo Belbo-s, te cilat une i kisha deshifruar mes kaq shume mundimeve  nderkohe qe e dija tashme, qe ato ishin fantazi e paster. Une isha ne nje muzeum i teknikes, i thosha vetes, ti je ne nje muzeum i teknikes, kjo eshte dicka reale, ndoshta nje cike budallaqe, por nje mbreteri me te vdekur te pademshem, ti e di, si jane muzeumet, askush nuk eshte kollofitur ndonjehere prej Mona Lizes  perpindesha androgjene, Meduza vetem per estetet -, edhe ti nuk ke per tu kollufitur fare prej makines me avull te Watt, e cila mund te trembte vetem aristokratet romantiko-neogotik dhe prandaj te duket edhe ajo ty kaq patetike e pavendosur mes funksionit dhe elegances korintase, leve dhe kapitull, kazan dhe kollone, rrote dhe timpan. Jacopo Belbo, edhe aq larg sac mund te ishte, perpiqej qe te me terhiqte ne nje kurth halucinativ, i cili ishte bere pengu i tij. Mua me duhet, i thoja vetes, te sillem si nje shkencetar. A mos digjet valle vullkanologu si Empedokles? U arratis gje Frazer i nxitur prej Hain ne Nemi? Atehere mblidhe veten, ti je Sam Spade, okay? Ti duhet te studiosh vetem nenboten, krejt profesionalisht. Gruaja, e cila te mberthen, duhet te vdese para fundit, dhe mundesisht prej duarve te tua. _So long, Emily,_  ishte bukur, por ti ishe nje automat i pashpirt.

E pra sic duhej, galerise se hekurudhes i pason oborri i Lavoisier, prej te cilit nje shkalle e madhe te con ne katin e siperm.
Kjo loje vitrinash ne mur, ky altar alkimistesh ne qender, kjo liturgji ne stilin e nje Barok-Macumba  kjo nuk ishte rastesi, kjo ishte nje _Stratagem_  simbolik. Me tej shumeaneshmeria e pasqyrave. Ku eshte nje pasqyre, aty eshte nje gjendje njerezor, ti deshiron te shihesh. Dhe ketu nuk e sheh veten. Ti e kerkon veten, kerkon pozicionin tend ne dhome, ne te cilin pasqyra te thote:_ >>Ti je aty, ti je ti<<,_  dhe ti plagon veten, e sterlodh veten, pasi pasqyrat e Lavoisier, konkav apo konveks, te mashtrojne, te tallin: ti ben mbrapa dhe e gjen veten, ti qendron dhe e humbet veten. Ky teater katoptrik eshte shpikur per te rrembyer cdo identitet tendin dhe te te leje ne dyshim mbi vendndodhjen tende. Sikur te thote: Ti nuk je as lavjerresi dhe as vendndodhja e lavjerresit. Dhe ti dyshon jo vetem ne vetvete, por edhe ne sendet e tjera, te cilat gjenden mes teje dhe nje pasqyre tjeter. Patjeter, fizika mund te te thote, cka ndodh dhe perse: Vendos nje pasqyre konkave, e cila kap rrezet qe leshohen prej nje objekit ne rastin tone nje kalli distilimi mbi nje kazan bakri -, dhe pasqyra ka per te ti kthyer keto rreze renese ne menyre te atille, qe ti objektin nuk e shikon te konturohet qarte ne pasqyre, porse mendon, se e shikon te vibroje perbindshem dhe te lundroje i kthyer mbrapsht. Natyrish te duhet te levizesh paksa dhe pernjehere pamja zhduket.
Por papritmas pashe veten time te kthyer mbrapsht ne nje pasqyre.
E padurueshme.
Cfare kerkonte te thoshte Lavoisier me kete, cfare kerkonin te sugjeronin regjisoret e Conservatoire?
Qe prej Mesjetes, qe prej Alhaceve, e njohim magjine e pasqyres. A ia vlente te permblidhje nje enciklopedi, te beje Luminizmin dhe Revolucionin e Madh, vetem qe te pretendosh, qe mjafton te harkosh siperfaqen e nje pasqyre dhe pernjehere zhytesh ne imagjinate? Dhe a nuk eshte iluzion ajo, qe shikojme ne pasqyre, ai tjetri, qe te shikon prej aty, i mallkur perjete si mengjarash, cdo mengjes, teksa ti rruhesh? A ia vlente, vetem per te te thene kete, ne kete salle ketu, apo mos donin me ate te sugjeronin, te gjithe restin ta vezhgosh me syrin tjeter, te gjithe keto vitrina dhe instrumente, te cilat pretendojne ketu sikur festojne fillimet e nje fizike dhe kimie te sqaruar? Maska te lekurta per eksperimente me kalkezimin. Me te vertete? Me te vertete e ka vene ai zoteri atje me qiri nen kembanen e qelqte ate maske miu kanalesh, kete vizir per pushtuesit nga Gjithesia, vetem per te mbrojtur syte e tij? _Oh, how delicate, doctor Lavoisier._  Dhe sikur te donit te studionit teorine kinetike te gazeve, atehere perse ky rikonstruksion pedant i balloneve te Eolusit, nje manshete e vogel mbi nje sfere, e cila kur nxehet, rrotullohet duke sperkatur avull, nderkohe qe ballonet e Eolusit ishin ndertuar tashme prej Heronit, qe nga koha e Gnosit, si makineri mashtruese per statujat folese dhe te tjera mrekullira te prifterinjve egjiptiane?
E c´ishte ky aparat per studimin e procesit te fermentimit, 1781, aludim i bukur rreth bastardeve ererende te Demiurgeve? Nje sekuence tubash te qelqte, te cilat prej nje uterusi ne forme fllucke pershkojne sfera dhe kanale, te mbeshtetur prej sfurqe, ne brendesine e dy shisheve, prej te cilave nje esence transmetohet nga njera ne tjetren, nepermjet serpentinave, te cilat derdhen ne boshllek....
Proces fermentimi? Jo: _baineum Mariae_ , sublimacion i zhives, _mysterium conjunctionis_ , prodhues i eliksirit!
Dhe kjo makine per studimin e fermentimit (akoma perseri!) te veres? Nje loje harqesh te kristalta, te cilat kalojne nga Athanori ne Athanor, del prej nje kalliri distilimi, per tu derdhur tek tjetri?
Dhe keto sy te vegjel prej xhami, dhe kjo ore e vogel rere, dhe elektroskopi i vogel, dhe lentja,  bisturia, e cila duket si nje shenje hieroglifi, shpatulla me doreze goditese, brisku prej xhami, vazoja tre cm e madhe prej shamoti per ngjizjen e nje _Homunkulus_  ne madhesine e nje xhuxhi, uterus infinit per klone te vogla, apo kutia me dru mahagoni plot me paketa te vogla te bardha si kapsula te nje farmacie fshati, te mbeshtjella ne pergamene me germa te palexueshme, te mbushura me (keshtu i thone) kampione minerale, ne te vertete me copeza prej qefinit te grisur te Basilides, Reliquiare me skrotum te Hermes Trismegistos, dhe cekici i holle i gjate cizelir per hapjen enje seanse shume te shkurter gjyqesore, per ankande te kuintesencave tek populli i vogel i elfeve te Avalonit, dhe ky aparat i vogel i papermendshem per analizimin e djegjes se vajit, keto sfera te qelqte, te rrjeshtuara ne forme terfili katergjethor (_terfili ka tre gjethe, terfil katergjethor eshte pothuaj e pamund te gjesh, perdoret si simbolike e fatit. shenim i Pedros_ ) e te lidhur me njeri-tjetrin nepermjet tubash te arte dhe keto me te tjere tuba te qelqte dhe keto perseri me nje cilinder prej bakri, dhe mepas  direkt me poshte  nje tjeter cilinder prej ari dhe qelqi, dhe me tutje poshte te tjere tuba, trasta varese, testikuj, gjendra, pucrra...A eshte kjo kimia e kohes se re?
Dhe per keto duhej te kalonte autori i tyre ne gijotine, teksa, ashtu sic edhe mesonte, asgje nuk vetekrijohej dhe asgje nuk veteshkaterrohej? Apo e kane vrare per ta bere te heshte rreth asaj cka zbulonte duke shpikur, si Newton, si kaloresi i shndritshem, i cili shpaloste flatrat kaq pushtetshem, por qe grahte tutje, per te medituar mbi _Kabbalen_  dhe esencat kualitative?

..............................................vazh  don

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Pedro

..................vazhdon nga me lart....

Salla Lavoisier e Conservatoire eshte nje deshmi, nje mesazh i shifruar, nje permbledhje e shkurter e Conservatoire ne pergjithesi, nje shpotí mbi krenarine e mendimit te forte te arsyes moderne, nje mermeritje e mistereve te tjera. Jacobo Belbo kishte te drejte, _oui, il avait raison_ , dhe _Raison_  nuk kishte te drejte.

Me duhej te nxitoja, koha nuk premtonte. Ketu metri, kiloja dhe te tjerat masat baze, garanci false te garancise. E kisha mesuar prej Aglié: Sekreti i piramidave zbulohej vetem ne qofte se llogaritjet nuk i ben ne metra, por ne mase berryli te vjeter. Ketu makinat llogaritese, triumf mashtrues i kuantitatives, ne te vertete premtim i cilesive te fshehura te numrave, kthim mbrapa ne fillesat e notarikoneve te rabinjve gjate arratise neper vendet e Europes. Astronomi, automate, orera  Zoti me ruajt, ne se qendroja mes ketyre Pershpalljeve te reja! Isha ne ate e siper, te depertoja ne qendren e nje mesazhi sekret, e cila mu shfaq rrufeshem me tej ne shembelltyren e nje teatri nacionalist, keto ketu mund ti studioja me vone, mes orarit te mbylljes dhe mesnates, keto objekte, te cilat nen driten e pjerret te mbremjes merrnin fytyren e tyre te vertete: figura, jo instrumente.
Perpjete, permes sallave te makinerive, te energjiperftuesve, te elektricitetit, ne keto vitrina patjeter qe nuk mund te fshihesha dot. Sa vinte e me teper, teksa zbuloja dhe parandjeja sensin e ketyre sekuencave, me kaploi frika, se nuk do te gjeja ne kohe nje vendfshehjeje, ne menyre qe te perjetoja Pershpalljen mesnatore te _Racios_  se tyre sekrete.
Tashme levizja si nje i ndersyer prej ores, prej marshimit te pameshirshem te numrave. Toka rrotullohej papushim, ora erdhi, se shpejti do te me perzenin perjashta.
Por mepas arrita, pasi kisha kaluar galerine e pajisjeve elektrike, ne sallen e punimeve te qelqit. Cila alogjike kishte dashur, qe pas aparaturave me te avancuara dhe me te nderlikuara te artit inxhenierik te vinte nje zone, e cila ishte e rezervuar per teknikat, me te cilat tashme para mijera vjeteve kishin punuar fenikasit e vjeter? Salla ofronte nje koleksion te porcelanit kinez ne nderthurje me vazot androgjene te Lalique, poce, fajanca, majolika, xhama te Muranos - dhe ne sfond, ne nje vitrine muri, ne permasa natyrale dhe ne tre dimensione, figura e nje luani, qe mbyste nje gjarper. Cka duhej ajo ketu? Arsyeja e dukshme e prezences se saj ishte, ngaqe i gjithe grupi perbehej prej qelqi me ngjyre, por arsyeja emblematike duhej te ishte dicka tjeter... Une perpiqesha te kujtohesha, se ku e kisha pare tashme kete pamje me pare. Pastaj u kujtova: Demiurgu, i perlyeri i urryer i Sofias, Arkonti i pare, Jaldabaoti, pergjegjesi per Boten dhe gabimet themelore te saj, ai kishte shembelltyren e nje gjarpri dhe te nje luani, dhe syte e tij villnin nje drite te flakte. Ndoshta i gjithe Conservatoire ishte pasqyrimi i atij procesi famekeq, me ane te se cilit prej permbushjes se principit fillestar, prej te cilit rrjedh lavjerresi, dhe prej shkelqimit te pleromes shkermoqet vemendja nga Eoni ne Eon dhe mund te arrish ne mbreterine kozmike, atje ku mbreteron e Keqja. Por pastaj donte ai gjarper e ai luan te me thoshte, qe udhetimi im i iniciimit  per fat te keq _à rebours_  tashme i kishte ardhur fundi dhe une do ta shihja boten serish jo ashtu sic duhej te ishte, por ashtu sic ishte ne te vertete.
E ne te vertete vura re ne cepin e djathte te salles, ne nje dritare, kamaren e vrojtimit sa nje boje njeriu te nje periskopi. Hyra brenda. Para meje gjendej nje xham i pjerret i ngjashem me nje kruskot, mbi te cilin leviznin pamjet e nje filmi, teper te turbullta, skena qyteti. Pashe rreth meje dhe vura re, qe pamjet projektoheshin prej nje ekrani tjeter, i cila ishte i vendosur pjerrtasi pas meje, siper kokes time dhe mbi te cilin pamjet shfaqeshin mbrapsht. Dhe ky ekran i dyte zbulohej si nje okular i nje periskopi primitiv, i cili perbehej prej dy kutish te gjata te larta, te cilat ishin nderfutur ne njera-tjetren ne nje kend te pjerret, ku kutia me e gjate tejzgjatej ne forme tubi prej kamares, pjerrtasi pas meje per se larti gjer ne nje dritare te catise, prej se ciles kapte edhe pamjet perjashta, sigurisht ne saje te nje dispozitivi te ndjeshem lentesh ne brendesi te tij, te cilat i lejonin nje kend tjeter veshtrimi. Rrufeshem pershkova udhen, te cilen kisha bere perpjete deri ne kete salle, dhe e kuptova, qe periskopi me lejonte te shikoja perjashta, ashtu sikur te shikoja qe pertej dritareve te siperme te _Apsit_  te Saint  Martin  sikur te shikoja tutje, i varur lart ne lavjerres, veshtrimi i fundit i nje te varuri ne litar. U perpoqa, qe pamjen e turbullt ta qartesoja ne sy: tani njoha Rue Vaucanson, e cila kalonte persegjeri me pjesen e mbrapme te korit, dhe Rue Conté, e cila perzgjatonte idealisht korridorin e gjate te korit. Rue Conté derdhej majtas ne Rue Montgolfier dhe djathtas ne Rue Turbigo, ne cep mund te vije re dy bare, Le Weekend dhe La Rotonde, dhe perballe nje fasade, mbi te cilen une me mundim mund te deshifroja nje shkrim, LES CREATIONS JACSAM.
Periskopi. Jo dhe aq e qarte, perse e kishin ngritur ketu ne sallen e punimeve te qelqit ne vend te asaj te instrumenteve optike, sic duket ishte e rendesishme qe veshtrimi perjashte te perndiqte kete perspektive dhe ne kete vend, por une nuk e kuptoja, perse. C´donte kjo qelí, ky konstruksion pozitivist_ á la_  Jules Verne, ketu prane evokacionit emblematik te luanit dhe gjarprit?
Sidoqe te jete, sikur te merrja fuqine dhe guximin, te qendroja ketu edhe nje gjysem ore, ndshta rojtaret nuk do te mundnin te me zbulonin.

Per nje kohe te gjate qendrova i zhytur keshtu, mua mu duk pothuaj pafundesisht. Pergjoja hapat e ecajakeve te fundit, te atyre te rojtareve. U tendova, te strukesha poshte xhamave, per t´iu pervjellur ndonje veshtrimi te shkurter te rastit, mirepo  e lashe me mire, pasi po te rrija drejt dhe ata me zbulonin, atehere do te mund te beja gjoja, sikur isha ndonje vizitor i hallakatur, i cili krejt i perhumbur shijonte magjine.
Me se fundi u fiken dritat dhe salla gjendej ne gjysem erresire. Vendstrehimi im ndricohej turbullt prej drites se ekranit, te cilin une e veshtroja akoma, pasi ai ofronte tani kontaktin tim te fundit me boten.
Kujdesi me diktonte te prisja edhe pak, ne kembe ose, kur me dhimbnin kembet, i ulur edhe te pakten dy ore te tjera. Mbyllja e muzeumit nuk perkon me lenien e punes te nenpunesve. Nje dritherime me pershkoi trupin: po personeli i pastrimit? Po sikur ata te vinin tani e te fillonin te pastronin gjithcka me kujdes, pjese per pjese? Me pas mendova: Muzeumi hapet te nesermen paradite vone, me siguri qe kollonat e pastrimit do te punonin me mire ne drite te diellit sesa tani ne mbremje. Keshtu duhet te jete, te pakten ketu ne katin e siperm, pasi tani nuk degjoja me njeri. Vetem nje mermerime e larget, aty-ketu nje zhurme e thate, ndoshta nje dere, e cila kycej. Me duhej te duroja. Mjaftonte, qe te kaloja tutje ne kishe mes ores dhjete dhe njembedhjete, ose edhe me vone, pasi zoterinjte do te vinin fillimisht aty nga mesnata.
Ne kete moment nje grup te rinjsh doli nga bar La Rotonde. Nje vajze shkoi mes Rue Conté dhe u kthye ne Rue Montgolfier. Lagjia nuk ishte shume e gjalleruar, si do te mundja valle te duroja ketu, me ore te tera duke veshtruar boten e perhumbur, te cilen e kisha pas meje? E pra nese periskopi gjendej pikerisht ketu, a nuk duhej te me sillte mesazhe, te cilat kishin nje kuptim me te thelle? Mua me erdhi nevoja te urinoj, mos mendo aty, jane vecse nerva.
Cfare nuk i shkon njeriut ne mendje, kur qendron i zhytur ne nje periskop. E njejta gje mund ti shkoje ne mendje edhe atij, i cili pret si nje pasagjer klandestin ne barkun e nje anijeje, per te emigruar pertej detit. E ne te vertete qellimi i udhetimit tim do te ishte Statuja e Lirise, me dioramen e New York-ut. A duhej ti lejoja vetes nje gremitje? Nuk do te ishte keq. Jo, mepas do te zgjohesha vone...
Me e keqja do te ishte tani nje krize nervash  paniku, kur te duket, se pernjehere do te ulerish. Periskop, nendetese, te ngecur ne fund te detit, ndoshta te rrethojne nderkohe perjashta kafshe te ujerave te thella, dhe ti nuk mund ti shikosh dot, ti e di vetem, se nuk do te mundesh me te thithesh ajer...
Une mora fryme thelle disa here. Perqendrim. E vetmja gje, qe ne keto momente nuk te le ne balte, eshte lista e rrobave pedantike, letra e shenimeve. Prapa, drejt fakteve te vertete, ti kalojme edhe njehere nga e para, shkakun ta ndajme prej pasojes. Kam mberritur ne kete pike, pasi kjo dhe ajo ka ndodhur, prej kesaj dhe asaj arsyeje....Ngadale mu kthyen perseri kujtimet: te qarta, precize dhe te renditura mire. Kujtimet rreth tre diteve te fundit te rremujshme dhe tre viteve te fundit, te perziera me ato te kohes se para dyzet vjeteve, ashtu sic me ishin bere te gjalla, teksa zbertheja trurin elektronik te Jacopo Belbo-s.

Une kujtohem (dhe kujtohesha), per ti dhene nje kuptim kaosit tone te Krijimit te paarritur. Tani dhe ketu, si pardje mbrema ne periskop, futem ne vetvete, kontraktohem tek nje pike e larget e shpirtit, per te nxjerre jashte nje histori. Si lavjerresi. Diotallevi me pati thene, _Sefirah_  e pare eshte *Keter* , kurora, Fillimi, Zbrazetia fillestare. Si fillim Ai krijoi nje Pike, dhe u be Te Menduarit, ku Ai krijoi te gjitha shembelltyrat....Ai edhe ishte edhe nuk ishte, i permbledhur ne emer dhe prej emrit i shkeputur, Ai nuk ka akoma ndonje emer tjeter pervec se Kush?, puro nevoje per tu thirrur me nje emer... Ne fillim Ai shkroi ne Aura shkronja, nje llohe e erret shperhapej nga nje arsye e fshehte si nje mjegull e pangjyre, e cila Te Paformes i dha forme, dhe akoma nuk kishte filluar mire te zgjerohej mjegulla, u formua ne qender te saj nje burim prej flakesh, te cilat u derdhen, per te ndricuar sefirotet me te poshtem, teposhte deri ne Mbreteri. Por ndoshta ne kete _Mishmash_ , ne kete terheqje dhe ne kete vetmi thoshte Diotallevi ishte brenda Premtimi i _Tiqqun_ , premtimi i rikthimit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Pedro

*2  Choch´mah* 3.In hanc utilitatem clementes angeli saepe figuras, characteres, formas er voces invenerunt proposueruntque nobis mortalibus er ignotas er stupendas, nullius rei iuxta  consuetum linguae usum significativas, sed per rationis nostrae summam admirationem in  assiduam intelligibilium pervestigationem, deinde in illorum ipsorum venerationem er  amorem inductivas.(Ne te tille nevojshmeri bamiresisht engjejt kane trilluar shpesh figura, germa, forma dhe zera  dhe na i propozuan neve Te Vdekshmeve, te cilat per ne sa te panjohura po aq te habitshme  ishin dhe ne asnje lloj menyre i pergjigjeshin perdorimit te zakonshem te gjuhes sone,  perkundrazi duhet te na drejtonin, per te arritur nga admirimi me i larte i arsyes sone ne  kerkimin e vazhdueshem te gjithe Intelligiblen dhe qe prej aty tek adhurimi dhe dashurimi i  saj.)_Johannes Reuchlin, De arte cabalistica, Hagenau, 1517, III_  

Kishte qene para dy diteve.
Ne ate mengjes te enjteje qendrova gjate ne krevat dhe nuk kisha vendosur per tu ngritur. Kisha mberritur ne mbasditen e te merkures dhe menjehere kisha telefonuar ne shtepine botuese. Diotallevi dergjej akoma ne klinike dhe Gudrun kishte qene pesimiste: perhere e njejta gje, kjo do te thoshte perhere keq. Mua nuk me behej, qe ti beja nje vizite. Edhe Belbo nuk ishte ne zyre. Sipas Gudrun ai kishte telefonuar dhe kishte thene, qe i duhej te udhetonte per disa dite per arsye familjare. Qekur kishte Belbo nje familje? E pazakonshmja ishte ajo, qe ai kishte marre me vete kompjuterin  _Abulafia_ , sic e quante ai tashme  sebashku me printerin.
Gudrun mendonte, ai e kishte marre me vete ne shtepi, per te mbaruar nje punim. Perse i gjithe ky mundim? A nuk mund te shkruante dot ne zyre?
Une ndjehesha si jetim. Lia sebashku me bebin do te ktheheshin fillimisht javes tjeter. Nje mbremje me pare kisha vajtur shkurt tek Pilade, por atje nuk kisha gjetur njeri.
Zilja e telefonit me trembi. Ishte Belbo, zeri i tij tingellonte i larget, i deformuar.
>>Cfare ka ndodhur? Prej nga po merrni? Une mendova, se jeni harruar ne Polin e Veriut, sebashku me Amundsen...<<
>>Lerini shakate, Casaubon, ceshtja eshte serioze. Jam ne Paris.<<
>>Ne Paris? Por atje duhet te shkoja une! Une jam ai, i cili me se fundi, duhet te vizitoje Conservatoire!<<
>>Lerini shakate, po jua them edhe njehere! Jam ne nje kabine...jo, ne nje bar, sidoqe te jete, nuk e di nese mund te flas gjate...<<
>>Ne qofte se nuk keni xhetona, me merrni me R-Talk . Po qendroj ne telefon dhe po ju pres.<<
>>Nuk kane te bejne xhetonat. Jam ne rrezik.<< Ai foli papritmas shume shpejt, ne menyre qe te mos mundja ta nderprisja. >>Plani. Plani eshte i vertete. Ju lutem, tani asnje vend sekret. Ata po me kerkojne.<<
>>Por..kush,pra?<< une nuk isha dhe aq zgjuar.
>>Tempulltaret! Zot i madh, Casaubon, e di, Ju nuk keni per ta besuar, por gjithcka kishte qene _e vertete_ . Ata mendojne, se une do te kisha harten, me kane futur ne dare, me kane detyruar, qe te te vij ne Paris. Te shtunen ne mesnate me duan te me kene ne Conservatoire te shtunen, e kuptoni Naten e Shen Gjonit...<< Ai fliste shkeputazi, une nuk po e kuptoja me.
>>Une nuk dua te shkoj atje, une po zhdukem, Casaubon. Ata duan te me vrasin. Merrni ne telefon De Angelis  jo, De Angelis nuk hyn ne pune, pa polici, vetem policine jo ...<<
>>Po pastaj cfare ?<<
>>Nuk e kam idene. Lexoni disketat, tek Abulafia, ne ditet e fundit i kam shkruajtura te gjitha aty, edhe ato cfare kane ndodhur kete muaj. Ju nuk ishit aty, une nuk e dija, kujt duhet ti tregoja, kam shkruar tri dite e tri nete papushim...Kini kujdes, shkoni ne zyren time, ne sirtarin e tavolines se shkrimit eshte nje zarf me dy celesa. Jo i madhi, ai eshte per shtepine ne fshat, por i vogli eshte ai i baneses time ne Milano, shkoni atje dhe lexojini te gjitha, dhe pastaj vendosni vete, ose e bisedojme perseri  Zoti im, nuk e di me, cfare duhet te bej ...<<
>>Okay, po i lexoj. Po pastaj, ku do t´Ju gjej?<<
>>Nuk e di, ketu e nderroj cdo nate hotelin. Me e mira, i beni te gjitha sot, dhe pastaj prisni ne banesen time, do te perpiqem neser heret t´Ju marr perseri ne telefon, ne qofte se mundem. Ah po, fjalekalimi.<<
Une degjoja zhurma, zeri i Belbos tingellonte ndryshueshem afer dhe larg, a thua sikur perpiqej ndonje, t´ia rrembente receptorin.
>>He, Belbo! C´po ndodh?<<
>>Ata me kane gjetur! Fjalekalimi ...<< Nje zhurme e thate, si nje e qelluar. Duhet te kishte qene receptori, i cili kishte rene poshte dhe ishte perplasur pas murit, ose mbi mbajtesen poshte telefonit. Une degjova nje renkim. Mepas klikun e receptorit, i cili u mbyll. 
Me siguri jo prej Belbos.

Une u futa menjehere ne dush. Me duhej te zgjohesha, nuk po e kuptova, c´po ndodhte. Plani duhet te ishte i vertete? Absurd, ne e kishim trilluar ate! Kush e kishte rrembyer Belbon? _Rosencreutzer_ ? _Konti i Saint-Germain_ , _Okrana_ , _Kaloresit e Tempullit_ , _Assassinet_ ? Ne kete pike cdo gje ishte e mundur, pasi cdo gje ishte bere e pamundur. Mund te ishte edhe, qe Belbo kishte kaluar komplet, ne kohet e fundit ai kishte qene aq nervoz, une nuk e dija, nese per shkak te Lorenza Pellegrini-t apo ngaqe ate e magjepsin krijesa e tij gjithmone e me shume  ose e thene me mire, Plani kishte qene krijesa jone e perbashket, e imja, e tija dhe e Diotallevit, por Belbo dukej nderkohe prej saj komplet i zaptuar, larg pertej cdo kufiri te lojes...
Te pakten, te hedhim hipoteza te tjera. Une shkova ne shtepine botuese, Gudrun me priti me vezhgime te hidheta mbi faktin, qe ajo ishte e vetmja tani, qe po e mbante dyqanin ne galop. Une hyra menjehere furishem ne zyre, gjeta zarfin, celesat, nxitova ne banesen e Belbos.

Vinte ere ajer i ndenjur, bishtash cigaresh te djegura, tavllat te mbushur kapice, kudo qe hidhje veshtrimin, lavamani ne kuzhine i mbushur dengas me ene te palara, koshi i plehrave i mbushur plot prej kutive boshe te konservave. Mbi nje raft ne dhomen e punes tre shishe Whisky boshe, e katerta kishte akoma dy gishta alkohol. Ishte banesa e dikujt, i cili ditet e fundit ishte mbyllur hermetikisht, pa nxjerre nje kembe nda dera, duke ngrene ate, cka per momentin ishte aty, per te punuar papushim si nje i cmendur, si nje maniak. Ishte dy dhoma gjithsej, te dyja te mbushura plot me libra, kapica ne cdo cep, dhe raftet ishin harkuar nen peshen e tyre. E pashe menjehere tavolinen me kompjuterin, printerin dhe me mbajtesen e disketave. Piktura te pakta ne ato siperfaqeve te pakta, te cilat nuk ishin mbuluar prej rafteve, dhe direkt mbi tavoline ne mur nje gravure e vjeter e shekullit te shtatembedhjete, nje riprodhim i kornizuar me kujdes, nje alegori baroke, te cilen une nuk e kisha vene re muajin e kaluar, teksa isha ngjitur lart shkurtazi, vetem per nje birre, para se te nisesha per pushime. Mbi tavoline qendronte nje foto e Lorenza Pellegrini-t, me nje dedikim me nje shkrim te vockel, paksa femijor. Mund te shikoje vetem fytyren, por shikimi, vetem shikimi tashme me turbullonte . Me nje levizje te pavullnetshme prej ndjenje takti (apo prej xhelozie?) e ktheva fotografine mbrapsht, pa e lexuar dedikimin.
Aty kishte disa ordner dhe dosje. Une isha ne kerkim te dickaje interesante, por nuk ishin tjeter vecse tabela, programe botimi, llogaritje. Por ne mes te ketyre letrave, gjeta te shtypur nje _computerfile_ , duke u nisur prej dates dukshem nje prej eksperimenteve me Word Processor, e ne te vertete _filename_  quhej Abu. Une u kujtova rreth asaj kohe, kur Abulafia kishte festuar hyrjen e tij ne shtepine botuese, me kujtohej entuziasmi pothuaj femijeror i Belbos, mermeritjen e Gudrun dhe fjalimet ironike te Diotallevit.
Qe e kishte quajtur Abu, kishte qene me siguri reagimi vetjak i Belbos ndaj mohuesve, nje tip gallate studentore, tipike per te riun, por thoshte shume mbi entuziasmin kombinatorik, me te cilin ishte zhytur mbi makine. Ai, i cili gjithmone me te qeshuren e tij te zbehte pretendonte, se qekur e kishte zbuluar, qe ai nuk mund te ishte nje protagonist, kishte vendosur te ishte nje spektator inteligjent. Perse te shkruash, kur nuk ke asnje motivacion serioz per kete pune, me mire te korrigjosh librat e te tjereve, _kjo_  ishte puna e nje lektori te mire te nje shtepie botuese -, ai kishte gjetur tek makina nje tip droge, kishte lene gishtat te rreshqisnin mbi tastature, sikur do te varionte ne nje piano te vjeter shtepie nje Vals vulgar, pa patur frike, se do te vleresohej prej te tjereve. Jo ngaqe ai besonte, qe keshtu do te ishte kreativ  ai, i cili nje frike te tille prej te shkruarit kishte, ai  e dinte shume mire, qe keto nuk ishin fare kreacione, por te provuarit e nje eficience elektronike, ushtrime gjimnastike. Por teksa ai harronte ne te perbindeshat e tij vetjak, gjeti aty, supozoj, ne kete loje, formulen e te perjetuarit te rinise karakteristike te dyte te nje pesedhjetevjecari. Sidoqe te jete, pesimizmi i tij i lindur si edhe larja e veshtire e hesapeve me te kaluaren ishin dobesuar ne nje fare menyre dhe arratisur ne nje dialog me nje kujtese minerale, objektive, e bindur, e papergjegjshme, e transistorizuar, jonjerezia e te ciles ishte aq njerezore, sa i lejonte atij, te mos e perftonte _mal de vivre_  te tij te zakonshme.

..............................vazhdon

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Pedro

*2  Choch´mah* 3.In hanc utilitatem clementes angeli saepe figuras, characteres, formas er voces invenerunt proposueruntque nobis mortalibus er ignotas er stupendas, nullius rei iuxta  consuetum linguae usum significativas, sed per rationis nostrae summam admirationem in  assiduam intelligibilium pervestigationem, deinde in illorum ipsorum venerationem er  amorem inductivas.(Ne te tille nevojshmeri bamiresisht engjejt kane trilluar shpesh figura, germa, forma dhe zera  dhe na i propozuan neve Te Vdekshmeve, te cilat per ne sa te panjohura po aq te habitshme  ishin dhe ne asnje lloj menyre i pergjigjeshin perdorimit te zakonshem te gjuhes sone,  perkundrazi duhet te na drejtonin, per te arritur nga admirimi me i larte i arsyes sone ne  kerkimin e vazhdueshem te gjithe Intelligiblen dhe qe prej aty tek adhurimi dhe dashurimi i  saj.)_Johannes Reuchlin, De arte cabalistica, Hagenau, 1517, III_  

Kishte qene para dy diteve.
Ne ate mengjes te enjteje qendrova gjate ne krevat dhe nuk kisha vendosur per tu ngritur. Kisha mberritur ne mbasditen e te merkures dhe menjehere kisha telefonuar ne shtepine botuese. Diotallevi dergjej akoma ne klinike dhe Gudrun kishte qene pesimiste: perhere e njejta gje, kjo do te thoshte perhere keq. Mua nuk me behej, qe ti beja nje vizite. Edhe Belbo nuk ishte ne zyre. Sipas Gudrun ai kishte telefonuar dhe kishte thene, qe i duhej te udhetonte per disa dite per arsye familjare. Qekur kishte Belbo nje familje? E pazakonshmja ishte ajo, qe ai kishte marre me vete kompjuterin  _Abulafia_ , sic e quante ai tashme  sebashku me printerin.
Gudrun mendonte, ai e kishte marre me vete ne shtepi, per te mbaruar nje punim. Perse i gjithe ky mundim? A nuk mund te shkruante dot ne zyre?
Une ndjehesha si jetim. Lia sebashku me bebin do te ktheheshin fillimisht javes tjeter. Nje mbremje me pare kisha vajtur shkurt tek Pilade, por atje nuk kisha gjetur njeri.
Zilja e telefonit me trembi. Ishte Belbo, zeri i tij tingellonte i larget, i deformuar.
>>Cfare ka ndodhur? Prej nga po merrni? Une mendova, se jeni harruar ne Polin e Veriut, sebashku me Amundsen...<<
>>Lerini shakate, Casaubon, ceshtja eshte serioze. Jam ne Paris.<<
>>Ne Paris? Por atje duhet te shkoja une! Une jam ai, i cili me se fundi, duhet te vizitoje Conservatoire!<<
>>Lerini shakate, po jua them edhe njehere! Jam ne nje kabine...jo, ne nje bar, sidoqe te jete, nuk e di nese mund te flas gjate...<<
>>Ne qofte se nuk keni xhetona, me merrni me _R-Talk_ . Po qendroj ne telefon dhe po ju pres.<<
>>Nuk kane te bejne xhetonat. Jam ne rrezik.<< Ai foli papritmas shume shpejt, ne menyre qe te mos mundja ta nderprisja. >>Plani. Plani eshte i vertete. Ju lutem, tani asnje vend sekret. Ata po me kerkojne.<<
>>Por..kush,pra?<< une nuk isha dhe aq zgjuar.
>>Tempulltaret! Zot i madh, Casaubon, e di, Ju nuk keni per ta besuar, por gjithcka kishte qene _e vertete_ . Ata mendojne, se une do te kisha harten, me kane futur ne dare, me kane detyruar, qe te te vij ne Paris. Te shtunen ne mesnate me duan te me kene ne Conservatoire te shtunen, e kuptoni Naten e Shen Gjonit...<< Ai fliste shkeputazi, une nuk po e kuptoja me.
>>Une nuk dua te shkoj atje, une po zhdukem, Casaubon. Ata duan te me vrasin. Merrni ne telefon De Angelis  jo, De Angelis nuk hyn ne pune, pa polici, vetem policine jo ...<<
>>Po pastaj cfare ?<<
>>Nuk e kam idene. Lexoni disketat, tek Abulafia, ne ditet e fundit i kam shkruajtura te gjitha aty, edhe ato cfare kane ndodhur kete muaj. Ju nuk ishit aty, une nuk e dija, kujt duhet ti tregoja, kam shkruar tri dite e tri nete papushim...Kini kujdes, shkoni ne zyren time, ne sirtarin e tavolines se shkrimit eshte nje zarf me dy celesa. Jo i madhi, ai eshte per shtepine ne fshat, por i vogli eshte ai i baneses time ne Milano, shkoni atje dhe lexojini te gjitha, dhe pastaj vendosni vete, ose e bisedojme perseri  Zoti im, nuk e di me, cfare duhet te bej ...<<
>>Okay, po i lexoj. Po pastaj, ku do t´Ju gjej?<<
>>Nuk e di, ketu e nderroj cdo nate hotelin. Me e mira, i beni te gjitha sot, dhe pastaj prisni ne banesen time, do te perpiqem neser heret t´Ju marr perseri ne telefon, ne qofte se mundem. Ah po, fjalekalimi.<<
Une degjoja zhurma, zeri i Belbos tingellonte ndryshueshem afer dhe larg, a thua sikur perpiqej ndonje, t´ia rrembente receptorin.
>>He, Belbo! C´po ndodh?<<
>>Ata me kane gjetur! Fjalekalimi ...<< Nje zhurme e thate, si nje e qelluar. Duhet te kishte qene receptori, i cili kishte rene poshte dhe ishte perplasur pas murit, ose mbi mbajtesen poshte telefonit. Une degjova nje renkim. Mepas klikun e receptorit, i cili u mbyll. 
Me siguri jo prej Belbos.

Une u futa menjehere ne dush. Me duhej te zgjohesha, nuk po e kuptova, c´po ndodhte. Plani duhet te ishte i vertete? Absurd, ne e kishim trilluar ate! Kush e kishte rrembyer Belbon? _Rosencreutzer_ ? _Konti i Saint-Germain_ , _Okrana_ , _Kaloresit e Tempullit_ , _Assassinet_ ? Ne kete pike cdo gje ishte e mundur, pasi cdo gje ishte bere e pamundur. Mund te ishte edhe, qe Belbo kishte kaluar komplet, ne kohet e fundit ai kishte qene aq nervoz, une nuk e dija, nese per shkak te Lorenza Pellegrini-t apo ngaqe ate e magjepsin krijesa e tij gjithmone e me shume  ose e thene me mire, Plani kishte qene krijesa jone e perbashket, e imja, e tija dhe e Diotallevit, por Belbo dukej nderkohe prej saj komplet i zaptuar, larg pertej cdo kufiri te lojes...
Te pakten, te hedhim hipoteza te tjera. Une shkova ne shtepine botuese, Gudrun me priti me vezhgime te hidheta mbi faktin, qe ajo ishte e vetmja tani, qe po e mbante dyqanin ne galop. Une hyra menjehere furishem ne zyre, gjeta zarfin, celesat, nxitova ne banesen e Belbos.

Vinte ere ajer i ndenjur, bishtash cigaresh te djegura, tavllat te mbushur kapice, kudo qe hidhje veshtrimin, lavamani ne kuzhine i mbushur dengas me ene te palara, koshi i plehrave i mbushur plot prej kutive boshe te konservave. Mbi nje raft ne dhomen e punes tre shishe Whisky boshe, e katerta kishte akoma dy gishta alkohol. Ishte banesa e dikujt, i cili ditet e fundit ishte mbyllur hermetikisht, pa nxjerre nje kembe nga dera, duke ngrene ate, cka per momentin ishte aty, per te punuar papushim si nje i cmendur, si nje maniak. Ishin dy dhoma gjithsej, te dyja te mbushura plot me libra, kapica ne cdo cep, dhe raftet ishin harkuar nen peshen e tyre. E pashe menjehere tavolinen me kompjuterin, printerin dhe me mbajtesen e disketave. Piktura te pakta ne ato siperfaqeve te pakta, te cilat nuk ishin mbuluar prej rafteve, dhe direkt mbi tavoline ne mur nje gravure e vjeter e shekullit te shtatembedhjete, nje riprodhim i kornizuar me kujdes, nje alegori baroke, te cilen une nuk e kisha vene re muajin e kaluar, teksa isha ngjitur lart shkurtazi, vetem per nje birre, para se te nisesha per pushime. Mbi tavoline qendronte nje foto e Lorenza Pellegrini-t, me nje dedikim me nje shkrim te vockel, paksa femijor. Mund te shikoje vetem fytyren, por shikimi, vetem shikimi tashme me turbullonte . Me nje levizje te pavullnetshme prej ndjenje takti (apo prej xhelozie?) e ktheva fotografine mbrapsht, pa e lexuar dedikimin.
Aty kishte disa ordner dhe dosje. Une isha ne kerkim te dickaje interesante, por nuk ishin tjeter vecse tabela, programe botimi, llogaritje. Por ne mes te ketyre letrave, gjeta te shtypur nje _computerfile_ , duke u nisur prej dates dukshem nje prej eksperimenteve me Word Processor, e ne te vertete _filename_  quhej Abu. Mua mu kujtua ajo kohe, kur Abulafia kishte festuar hyrjen e tij ne shtepine botuese, entuziasmi pothuajse femijeror i Belbos, mermeritjet e Gudrun dhe fjalimet ironike te Diotallevit.
Qe e kishte quajtur Abu, kishte qene me siguri reagimi vetjak i Belbos ndaj mohuesve, nje tip gallate studentore, tipike per te riun, por fliste shume mbi entuziasmin kombinatorik, me te cilin ishte zhytur mbi makine. Ai, i cili gjithmone me te qeshuren e tij te zbehte pretendonte, se qekur e kishte zbuluar, qe ai nuk mund te ishte nje protagonist, kishte vendosur te ishte nje spektator inteligjent. Perse te shkruash, kur nuk ke asnje motivacion serioz per kete pune, me mire te korrigjosh librat e te tjereve, _kjo_   ishte puna e nje lektori te mire te nje shtepie botuese -, ai kishte gjetur tek makina nje tip droge, kishte lene gishtat te rreshqisnin mbi tastature, sikur do te varionte ne nje piano te vjeter shtepie nje Vals vulgar, pa patur frike, se do te vleresohej prej te tjereve. Jo ngaqe ai besonte, se keshtu do te ishte kreativ  ai, i cili nje frike te tille prej te shkruarit kishte, ai  e dinte shume mire, qe keto nuk ishin fare kreacione, por te provuarit e nje eficience elektronike, ushtrime gjimnastikore. Por teksa ai harronte ne te perbindeshat e tij vetjak, gjeti aty, supozoj, ne kete loje formulen e te perjetuarit te rinise karakteristike te dyte te nje pesedhjetevjecari. Sidoqe te jete, pesimizmi i tij i lindur si edhe larja e veshtire e hesapeve me te kaluaren ishin dobesuar ne nje fare menyre dhe arratisur ne nje dialog me nje kujtese minerale, objektive, e bindur, e papergjegjshme, e transistorizuar, jonjerezia e te ciles ishte aq njerezore, sa i lejonte atij, te mos e perftonte _mal de vivre_  te tij te zakonshme

..............................vazhdon

----------


## Pedro

........................vazhdimi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Filename: Abu_ 

Oh, c´mengjesi i kthjellet vjeshte e vone fund nentori, ne fillim ishte fjala, kendoma muze Zemerimin e Pelides, kije tash kujdes, grate kaloresit armet te dashuruarit, ne gojedhena te mocme cudira shume keni pare. Pika dhe paragrafi ecin vete. E provuara behet prej te studiuarit, _parakaló parakaló_ , me programin e duhur ti ben edhe anagrame, dhe po ta zeme, sikur ti ke shkruajtur nje roman mbi nje Jugshtetas te quajtur Rhett Buttler dhe nje vajze me naze me emer Scarlet, dhe mepas ty te vjen keq, atehere te duhet vetem te japesh nje komande dhe Abu ti shnderron te gjithe Rhett Buttlers ne Princ Andrej dhe te gjitha Scarlets ne Natasha, Atlanta behet Moske, dhe ti ke shkruajtur "Lufta dhe Paqja".
	Tani duam te shohim pak se, cfare gjerash din te beje Abu. Une shkruaj kete fjali, i jap Abuse komanden te gjitha a me akshuf dhe gjithe e me üftal ti nderroje, dhe rezultati eshte dicka turqishte. 

Takshufni duakshufm tüftal shohim pakshufk süftal, cfakshufrüftal gjüftalrakshufsh din tüftal büftaljüftal Akshufbu. Unüftal shkruakshufj küftaltüftal fjakshufli, i jakshufp Akshufbusüftal komakshufndüftaln tüftal gjithakshuf akshuf müftal akshufkshuf dhüftal gjithüftal üftal müftal üftakshufl ti ndüftalrrojüftal, dhüftal rüftalzultakshufti üftalshtüftal dickakshuf turqishtüftal.

O gezim, shkendije e bukur hyjnore, o marramendje e diferencave, o imi lexues/shkrues ideal, _affected by an ideal insomnia_ , o Kulle e Finnegan-it, o kafshe e mireshueshme dhe e durueshme. Kompjuteri nuk e ndihmon tjetrin te mendoje, por ai e ndihmon ate, qe te mendoje per te. Makine komplet spirituale. Po te shkruash me pende pate, e gervisht letren e njomur dhe te duhet vazhdimisht te ngjyesh penden ne kallamare, mendimet te mblidhen kapice, dhe dora nuk u vjen pas, po te shkruash me daktilograf, telat nderthuren me njera-tjetren, nuk mund te shkruash dot ne tempin e synapseve te tua, vetem ne ritmin e parehatshem te mekanikes. Kurse ketu perkundrazi, me kete (me ate?) gishtat fantazojne, shpirti ledhaton tastaturen, mendimet fluturojne ne lekundje te arta, me ne fund arsyeja e rrepte kritike mediton mbi fatin e spuntos se pare.
	Dhe shi hpak c´po be june tani, po marrk ete bllo kme tetralogji ortogrfike dhe te ko mandoj tymaki ne, at e ta kodifkosh dhe nenj e kujtese marre ta memor izosh, e mepasduhet ta nxjerr eshprape perj brende sise sesaj dhe ne monitor tari prodhosh, si ndesh kim per mekat et esaj.
	Sapo kam shtypur tastat si i verber, dhe tash kam marrue kete bllok me tetralogji ortografike dhe e urdherova makinen, gabimet e saj si ndeshkim per mekatet e saj te riperserise, por kete rradhe i kam korrigjuar ato, dhe se fundi ato jane bere te lexueshme, perfekt, prej himes kam perfituar grure te paster.
	Mund te isha bere edhe pishman dhe mund ta shuaja bllokun e pare: po e le te qendroje ketu vetem per te demonstruar, se si ne kete monitor mund te bashkekzistoje Duhet me Duhet te Jete, Rastesia me Domosdoshmerine. Ose une mundesha, qe bllokun e gabuar t´ia shkepusja vetem tekstit te dukshem dhe jo kujteses, per te ruajtur keshtu arkivin tim te kujtimeve te ndrydhura, por per t´jua hequr, frojdianeve te etur dhe virtuozeve te varianteve, shijimin e konjuktures, le metier  dhe famen akademike.
	Kjo ketu eshte me e mire se kujtesa e vertete, pasi kujtesa e vertete mundet ne rastin me te mire te mesoje, qe te kujtohet, por jo qe te harroje. Diotallevi, si sefardim i mire, eshte gjithmone i fiksuar pas atyre pallateve me shkallare te hapura te medha, lart ne krye te tyre statuja e nje luftetari, i cili kryen nje akt te shemtuar mbi nje grua te pambrojtur, dhe pas saj korridore me qindra dhoma, secila me paraqitjen e nje mrekullie, shfaqje, perballime shqetesuese, mumje me shpirtra, dhe pas seciles prej ketyre pamjeve teper te paharrueshme asociion njeriu nje mendim, nje kategori, nje element i l´ameublement kozmik, posi biles nje silogjizem, nje sorites te pamase, zinxhir apoftegmatash, vellime hypallagash, trendafila zeugmatash, _Reigen te Hystera-Protera, logoi apophantikoi_ , hierarki stoiqeash, procesione ekuinoksesh, paralakse, herbarien, gjenealogji gjimnosofistesh etcetera etceterorum  o Raimundus, o Camillo, juve ju nevojitej vetem, qe vizionet e juaja ti kalonit neper shpirti, dhe pernjehere ju rindertonit zinxhirin e madh te Te Qenurit _in love and joy_ , pasi gjithcka, cka ne univers ndahet, ne shpirtin tuaj ka pas qene e bashkuar ne nje rezerve, dhe Proust do t´ju kishte shkeputur vec nje buzeqeshje. E pra teksa njehere me Diotallevin u perpoqem te krijonim nje tip ars oblivionalis, nuk ia dolem mbane, qe te gjenim rregullat e Te Harruarit. Eshte e kote, njeriu mund te vihet ne kerkim te kohes se humbur, duke ndjekur gjurmet e fshira si Gishtoja i vogel ne pyll, por nuk ia arrin dot, kohen e gjetur perseri ta harrosh qellimisht. Gishtoja kthehet gjithnje e perseri mbrapa, si i gozhduar. Nuk ka asnje teknike te harreses, ne jemi akoma tek proceset natyrore rastesipercaktuese  tronditje truri, amnezi, improvizime manuale, ku di une, nje udhetim, alkoholi, gjumi letargjik, vetevrasja.
Por Abu lejon tashme edhe vetvrasje te vogla lokale, amnezi provizore, humbje gjuhe te padhimbshme.

_Ku ishe dje, L_ 
Jo, lexues indiskret, ti nuk do ta marresh vesh kurre, por rrjeshti i nderprere me siper, ai, i cili ashtu thjeshte, varet ne zbrazeti, ishte efektivisht fillimi i nje fjalie te gjate, te cilen une e kam shkruar, por qe me pas nuk doja ta kisha shkruar (dhe biles as ta kisha menduar), sepse une doja, qe te mos kishte ndodhur kurre, cka une kisha shkruar. Mjaftonte nje komande, nje drite e qumesht u derdh mbi paragrafin fatal dhe te zhvendosur, une shtypa tasten e fshirjes, dhe pfffft, cdo gje ishte zhdukur.
Por nuk mjafton me kaq. Tragjedia e vetevrasesit eshte tek ajo, qe ai, pa e ka bere mire hedhjen nga dritarja, ne mes te katit te shtate dhe te gjashte, mendon: >>O sikur te kthehesha mbrapsht!<< S´ka aty. S´ka ndodhur. Pflatsh. Abu perkundrazi eshte tolerant, ai te lejon, qe te vish ne te, une mund ta kisha tekstin tim te fshire perseri, nese do ta vendosja ne kohe, qe te shtypja tasten e rikthimit. Cfare lehtesimi! Mes njohurise, qe une, po te doja, mund te kujtohesha, harroj menjehere.
Nuk kam per te bredhur me bareve, per te shkaterruar anije kozmike te huaja me fisheke rreze drite, derisa monstrat te me shkaterronin mua. Ketu eshte me bukur, ketu mund te shkaterroje njeriu mendime. Ekrani eshte nje Galaksi prej mijera dhe qindramijera asteroidesh, te renditur paster, te bardhe apo te gjelbert, dhe ti je ai, i cili i ke krijuar. Fiat Lux, Big Bang, shtate dite, shtate minuta, shtate sekonda, dhe para syve te tu krijohet nje Univers ne clengezim permanent, i cili nuk njeh asnje linje kozmologjike precize, biles as pranga kohore. Asnje _Numerus Causus_  ketu, ketu mund te kthehesh edhe mbrapa ne kohe, shkronjat duken te njetrajtshme, dalin perpara prej Hicit dhe kthehen urte e bute perseri atje, si te komandosh ti, dhe nese ti i shuan, ato shperbehen dhe permblidhen perseri si ektoplazma ne vendin e tyre te natyrshem, e gjitha eshte nje simfoni nenujore prej lidhjesh te brishta dhe frakturash, nje Reigen xhelatinoze prej kometash autofage, si peshku tek Yellow Submarine, ti mban te shtypur nje taste dhe shkronjat e pakorrigjueshme vrapojne mbrapsht ne nje fjale te ngrene dhe zhduken ne gurmazin e tij, ai i thith ato dhe shvurlidirlup i ka gelltitur ato, dhe nese ti nuk ndalon, ai gelltit vetveten, per tu nginjur ne Hicin e tij vetjak, nje vrime e zeze e _Cheshire_ .
Dhe nese ti ke shkruar dicka, cka turpi nuk ta lejon, atehere ti mund ta memorizosh thjeshte ne nje diskete dhe disketes i jep nje fjalekalim dhe askush nuk mund te te lexoje. E mrekullueshme per agjentet sekrete, ti shkruan mesazhin, e siguron dhe e kodifikon, e fut disketen ne xhep dhe del shetitje, dhe as vete _Torquemada_  nuk ka per ta marre vesh ndonjehere, cfare ke shkruar, vetem ti e di dhe ai tjetri (Ai Tjetri?). Edhe sikur ta zeme, se ti do te torturohesh, ti ben gjoja, sikur kerkon te tregosh dhe te nxjerresh fjalekalimin, ne vend te saj ti shtyp nje taste te fshehte, dhe mesazhi nuk eshte me aty.
	Obobo, une kisha shkruar dicka, por gishti im i madh beri nje levizje te gabuar dhe tani gjithcka eshte zhdukur. Cfare ishte? Nuk e di me. Di vetem, qe une nuk kam zbuluar ndonje sekret. Ndoshta heres tjeter.

----------


## Pedro

4.Ai qe kerkon te depertoje ne kopshtin e trendafilave te Filozofit, pa e patur celesin, eshte si  ai, i cili kerkon te ece pa kembe._Michael Maier, Atalanta Fugiens, Oppenheim, De Bry, 1618, Emblem XXVII_ 
Tjeter nuk kishte gje te shtypur. Me duhej, qe disketat ti lexoja ne ekran. Ato ishin te numerizuara dhe une vendosa, qe ta provoja me te paren. Por Belbo kishte folur rreth nje fjalekalimi. Ai e kishte mbrojtur gjithmone me shume xhelozi sekretin e Abulafias.
	Me te vertete ne ekran u shfaq, akoma pa e ndezur mire kompjuterin, nje e shkruar, e cila me pyeste: >>A e ke fjalekalimin?<<. Asnje formule komanduese. Belbo ishte nje njeri i miresjellshem.
	Nje makine nuk bashkepunon, ajo e di, qe i duhet te marre nje fjale dhe ne qofte se ajo nuk e merr ate, ajo hesht. Dhe pikerisht ashtu sikur ajo donte te thoshte: >>Degjo, gjithcka, cka ti deshiron te dish, e kam ketu ne barkun tim, por vetem germo, germo, urith plak, ti nuk ke per ta gjetur kurre.<< Tash, kete do ta shohim, i thashe vetes, ti ke luajtur gjithmone me permutacione me Diotallevin, ti ishe Sam Spade i fushes se botimit, sic do te kishte thene Jacopo Belbo dikur, atehere gjeje fajkuan!

Tek Abulafia, fjalekalimi mund te kishte shtate germa. Sa permutacione me shtate germa mund te ndertohen me te njezetepese germat e alfabetit, perfshire perseritjet, pasi fjalekalimi fare mire mund te ishte p.sh. edhe >>Kadabra<<? Diku gjendet formula per kete dhe rezultati duhet te jete aty tek gjashte miliardet. Edhe sikur te kisha nje nga ato ordinatoret e medhenj, i cili te ishte ne gjendje, qe gjashte miliarde permutacione te mi nxirrte ne tempin prej nje miione ne sekonde, me duhej t´ia jepja Abulafias njeri pas tjetrit, per ti provuar, dhe une e dija, qe Abulafias i nevojiteshin rreth dhjete sekonda, per te pyetur per fjalekalimin dhe per ta kontrolluar. Mua me nevojiteshin atehere gjashtedhjete miliarde sekonda. Duke qene se nje vit ka dicka me teper se tridhjetenje milione sekonda, le ta rrumbullakosim ne tridhjete, atehere per te gjithe punen me duheshi rreth dymije vite. Jo keq.
	Me duhej atehere te punoja me hipoteza. Tek cila fjale mund te kishte menduar Belbo? Mbi te gjitha: ishte nje fjale, te cilen ai e kish gjetur qe ne fillim, teksa filloi te shkruante ne kompjuter, apo ishte ndonje fjale, te cilen ai e kishte menduar fillimisht keto ditet e fundit, teksa i ishte bere e qarte, se disketat permbanin material eksploziv dhe loja, te pakten per te, tashme nuk ishte me loje? Perndryshe do te kishte zgjedhur nje fjale krejt tjeter.
	Hipoteza e dyte mu duk me e besueshme: Belbo ndjehet i perndjekur, ai e merr Planin e Madh seriozisht (te pakten keshtu u duk ne telefon), keshtu qe ai mendon rreth dickaje, e cila ne njefare menyre ka lidhje me historine tone.
Ose jo, pikerisht jo ashtu: nje term ne lidhje me gojedhenen mund tu kishte ardhur edhe atyre nder mend. Gjate nje momenti mendova, ndoshta ata kishin ardhur tashme ne kete banese, kishin kopjuar disketat dhe tani po i provonin ne kete cast te gjitha kombinacionet e mundshme, diku ne nje vend te larget. Ne nje superkompjuter ne ndonje keshtjelle ne Karpate.
	Budallalleqe, i thashe vetes, te tille njerez nuk punojne me kompjuter, ata do ta provonin me Notarikon, me Gematrine, me Temurah, ata do ti trajtonin disketat si Torah. Dhe atyre do tu nevojitej per kete aq kohe, sac kane kaluar qe prej permbledhjes se Sefer Jezirah. Prape se prape ishte ideja jo dhe aq e padobishme: Ata do te ishin, ne qofte se ekzistonin, mbajtur ne nje frymezim kabbalistik, dhe nese Belbo ishte i bindur per ekzistencen e tyre, mund te kishte ndjekur te njejten rruge.
	Per te bere nje fillim, e provova me te dhjete Sefirotet: Keter, Chochmah, Binaf, Chessed, Geburah, Tifereth, Nezach, Hod, Jessod, Malchuth dhe per siguri futa edhe Shechinah bashke me to.... Asgje, natyrisht, ishte ideja e pare, e cila mund ti kishte ardhur cdo x-personi te mundshem.
Megjithate fjalekalimi duhet te ishte dicka, qe gjendej afer, e cila dikujt krejt detyrueshem i bie nder mend, pasi kush punon mbi nje tekst, dhe kjo ne menyre aq obsesive, sic mund te kete bere edhe Belbo ditet e fundit, nuk mundet ti shkeputet universit te gjuhes, ne te cilin jeton. Do te ishte jashtenjerezore te mendoje, qe Belbo do te kishte zgjedhur, teksa ziente mbi Planin e Madh, nje fjale si, ku e di une, Lincoln apo Mombasa. 
Duhet te ishte dicka, e cila ne njefare menyre lidhej me Planin e Madh. Po cfare?
	Une u perpoqa te vendosja veten time ne proceset mentale te Belbos. Ai gjate shkruajtjes kishte tymosur dhe pire nervozisht dhe kishte veshtruar rreth e rrotull. Une shkova ne kuzhine, derdha piken e fundit te Whisky-t ne te vetmen gote te paster, qe gjeta, u ula perseri para kompjuterit, u mbeshteta pas, hodha kembet mbi tavoline, piva me gllenjka te vogla (a nuk ishte kjo menyra se si punonte Sam Spade  apo mos valle kishte qene Marlowe?) dhe lashe shikimin te bridhte neper dhome. Librat ishin shume larg, nese do te doja te lexoja titujt ne kurrizet e tyre.
	Piva gllenjken e fundit te Whisky-t, mbylla syte, i hapa perseri. Para meje, mbi mur, varej gravura baroke. Ishte nje alegori rosekruciane tipike e epokes, e mbushur plot me mesazhe te kodifikuara, ne kerkim te anetareve te kesaj Vllaznie. Sic dukej haptasi, ajo paraqiste tempullin e Rosencreutzer, ne formen e nje ndertese kulle me nje kupole, sipas modelit ikonografik te Renaissance, asaj kristiano-cifute, ne te cilin Tempulli i Jeruzalemit eshte rindertuar sipas modelit te Xhamise Omar.
	Natyra perreth kulles ishte inkongruente dhe e populluar po ne menyre inkongruente, si ne cdo foto-rebus, ne te cilat shikohet ne mes nje pallat, ne pjesen e perparme nje zhabe, prane saj nje mushke e ngarkuar me thase si edhe nje mbret, i cili merr dhurata prej nje pazhi. Ketu majtas poshte ngjitej qe prej nje pusi nje fisnik, i mberthyer nga nje cengel, i cili me ane te mekanizmave absurde, te cilat kalonin pertej nje dritareje te rrumbullakte, ishte fiksuar ne brendesi te kulles. Ne mes poshte nje kalores dhe nje endacak, djathtas nje pelegrin i gjunjezuar, i cili per shkop mbante nje spirance te madhe. Ne cepin e djathte te piktures, shume prane para kulles, nje shkemb i thepisur, prej te cilit binte nje njeri me nje shpate, dhe majtas perballe, perspektivisht e zvogeluar, ne largesi Mali Ararat me Arken persiper. Siper neper cepat dy yje, secili ne nje re, te cilet rrezatonin poshte mbi kulle rreze te pjerreta, mbi te cilat pezullonin dy figura, nje i lakuriqte, i mbeshtjelle prej nje gjarpri, dhe nje mjellme. Ne mes, mbi kulle, nje buqete rrezesh me flatra, e kurorezuar prej fjales >>_Oriens_ << dhe e mbishkruar me shkronje hebreje, prej te ciles tejzgjatej poshte dora e Zotit, e cila mbante kullen ne nje fill.
	Kulla qendronte mbi rrota, ajo kishte nje ndertese kryesore katrore me dritare, nje porte dhe nje ure levizese ne krahun e djathte, mbi te nje tip parvazi me kater kulla te vogla rojesh, secila e zene me nje te armatosur, i cili mbante nje mburoje (e mbishkruar me shkronja hebreje) dhe tundte nje dege palmeje. Per tu pare ishin vetem tre te armatosur, te katertin e mbulonte masa e kupoles tetekendeshe, mbi te cilen ngrihej nje mbindertese poashtu tetekendeshe, prej se ciles zgjateshin dy krahe te medhenj. Mbi te nje tjeter kupole dicka me e vogel me nje kulleze katerkendeshe permbi, tek e cila prej dritareve harkore te medha me kollona te holla mund te shihej nje kembane. Se fundmi edhe nje kupole e vogel katerfaqesh, mbi te cilen ishte e fiksuar filli, te cilin pingul e mbante dora e Zotit. Djathtas dhe majtas prane kupoles me te siperm ne ajer fjala >>_Fa/ma_ << dhe mbi te gjithen nje banderole e valezuar me fjalet: >>_Collegium Fraternitatis_ <<.
Por bizarrite nuk kishin fund, pasi prej dy dritareve te rrumbullakta te kulles zgjatoheshi majtas nje krah i pamase, gjigand ne krahasim me figurat e tjera, i cili mbante nje shpate, sikur ti perkiste qenies flatarake, e cila sic dukej qendronte e burgosur ne brendesi te kulles, dhe djathtas nje trompete e madhe. Perseri trompeta....
	Mua me erdhi nje dyshim gjate vezhgimit te te carave te nderteses: shume teper dhe shume te rregullta ne kullat e kupolave, perkundrazi si te rastesishme neper muret e nderteses kryesore. Ndertesa mund te shihej vetem ne dy te katertat, ne perspektive ortogonale, por per arsye te simetrise mund ta merrje me mend, qe portat dhe dritaret dhe kamaret e rrumbullakta, te cilat ne njeren ane mund te shiheshin, edhe ne anen tjeter te perkundert perseriteshin sipas te njejtit rregulli. Atehere: kater dritare harkore ne kullen e kembanes, tete dritare ne mbindertesen e kupoles tetekendeshe meposhte, kater kulla te hapura vrojtimi, cdo tre kamare ne fasaden lindore dhe ne ate perendimore, cdo shtate ne fasaden veriore dhe ne ate jugore. Po ti mblidhje te gjitha bente: tridhjetegjashte te cara.
Tridhjetegjashte. Qe prej dhjete vjetesh me ndiqte ky numer. Sebashku me njeqindenjezete. _Rosencreutzer_ . Njeqindenjezete pjestim me tridhjetegjashte jep  sikur te qendrojme ne shtate shifra 3,333333. E teperuar perfekte, por ndoshta ia vlente, qe ta provoja numrin. E provova ate. Pa sukses. Mua me shkoi si rrufe neper mend, qe ky numer, i shumezuar me dy, pothuajse pikerisht numrin e Kafshes se Madhe jep, 666. por edhe kjo konjukture u provua si teper fantastike.
	Me se fundi veshtrimi im ra mbi buqeten e rrezeve lart ne qender, fronin e Zotit. Shkronjat hebrejemund te dalloheshin mire, edhe qe prej karrikes time. Por Belbo nuk mundej ti shkruante ne Abulafia me shkronje hebreje. Pashe me vemendje: po natyrisht, kete une e njihja, sigurisht, nga e djathta ne te majte: Jod, He, Vav, He. JAHVEH, emri i Zotit.

----------


## Pedro

5.Te njezetedy shkronjat elementare Ai i preu, i formoi, i kombinoi, i peshoi, i nderroi dhe  formoi me to gjithchka Te krijuar, si edhe cka ne te ardhmen forme do te marre._Sefer Jezirah 2,2_ 
	Emri i Zotit... Po, natyrisht. Mua mu kujtua dialogu i pare mes Belbos dhe Diotallevit ate dite, kur Abulafia ishte instaluar ne zyre.
	Diotallevi qendronte tek dera e dhomes se tij dhe shikonte me indulgjence. Indulgjenca e tij kishte gjithmone dicka akuzuese, por Belbo dukej ti pranonte ato me tolerance.
>>Ai nuk ka per te te hyre fare ne pune. Apo mos deshiron te korrigjosh aty doreshkrimet, te cilat nuk i lexon?<<
>>Ai me nevojitet per te klasifikuar, per te vendosur kartela, per aktualizimin e bibliografive. Mund te shkruaj edhe tekste te miat aty.<<
>>Mendoja, ti je betuar, qe te mos shkruash kurre dicka tenden.<<
>>Une jam betuar, qe te mos e ndricoj boten me nje liber tjeter. Une kam thene, ngaqe per mua eshte e qarte, qe nuk kam brumin e nje protagonisti....<<
>>...do qe te jesh nje spektator inteligjent. Kete e di. Po tani?<<
>>Tani, edhe spektatori inteligjent, i cili del nga nje koncert, fishkellen per vete me ze te ulet aktin e dyte. Cka nuk do te thote, qe ai deshiron te dirigjoje ne Carnegie Hall...<<
>>Keshtu pra, tani ke per te bere shkrime eksperimentale tralala, vetem per te zbuluar, qe nuk te lejohet te shkruash.<<
>>Kjo do te ishte nje zgjedhje e sinqerte.<<
>>Mendoni Ju?<<
	Diotallevi dhe Belbo rridhnin te dy prej Piemontes dhe tejkalonin shpesh mbi ate aftesi te nje piemontezi te edukuar mire, duke e degjuar dike me miresjellje, duke e pare ate ne sy dhe pastaj i thonin >>Mendoni Ju?<< ne nje ton, i cili ne dukje deshmonte nje interesim te vecante, por qe ne te vertete shprehte nje mosaprovim te thelle. Une isha nje barbar, me thonin mua, mua do te me rreshqisnin keto hollesira perhere e perjete.
>>Barbar?<< protestoja une >>Packa se une kam lindur ne Milano, por familja im rrjedh nga Valle d´Aosta...<<
>>Marrezi<<, kundershtonin ata, >>nje piemontez e njeh pernjehere ne skepticizmin e tij.<<
>>Une jam skeptik.<<
>>Jo. Ju jeni vecse mosbesues, kjo eshte dicka tjeter.<<
	Une e di, perse Diotallevi ishte dyshues ndaj kompjuterit. Ai kishte degjuar, se me te mund te ndryshoje rendin e germave ne menyre te atille, qe nje tekst mund te pillte te kunderten e tij dhe te premtonte fjale magjie. Belbo perpiqej t´ia shpjegonte. >>Jane lojra permutacionesh<<, thoshte ai. >>A nuk e quani ju kete _Temurah_ ? A nuk e ben kete rabini i pershpirte per tu ngjitur ne Portat e Shkelqimit?<<
>>Miku im i dashur<<, i kundervihej Diotallevi, >>ti nuk ke per ta kuptuar kurre. Eshte e vertete, _Torah_ , e kam fjalen ajo e dukshmja, eshte vetem njera prej permutacioneve te mundshme te germave te asaj Torah te padukshme te perjetshme, te cilen Zoti e shtjelloi dhe ia dorezoi Adamit. Dhe gjate permutimit te shkronjave te librit mundet njeriu, mekalimin e shekujve, te arrije tek Torah origjinale. Por ajo qe vlen, nuk eshte rezultati. Eshte procesi, besnikeria, me te cilen ti ne gjithe perjetesine rrotullon mullirin e lutjeve dhe te shkrimit, per te zbuluar te verteten pjese per pjese. Nese kjo makine do te ta thoshte te verteten menjehere, ti nuk do te njihje ate, pasi zemra jote nuk do te ishte pastruar gjate te kerkuarit dhe te pyeturit te gjate. Dhe pervec kesaj te lutem, ne zyren time! Libri i Shenjte duhet te mermeritet, ne nje Kate te vogel te ngushte ne geto, ku ti dite per dite meson, qe te perkulesh dhe krahet ngjitur me trupin ti levizesh, dhe mes dores, e cila mban librin, dhe asaj, qe shfleton librin, duhet te mos kete pothuaj asnje hapesire, dhe kur ti njomesh gishtat, duhet ti cosh lart drejt neper buze, sikur te ndash nje simite, me kujdes duke patur mendjen, qe te mos humbase asnje therrime. Fjala duhet ngrene ngadale, shume ngadale, ti mund ta shkermoqesh e ta thuresh perseri, ne qofte se e le te shkrihet ne gjuhe, dhe ki mendjen, qe te mos jargavitesh neper kaftan, pasi nese humbet qofte edhe nje fjaleze e vogel, atehere keputet filli, i cili te lidh ty me Sefirotet me te larte. Ketij ushtrimi _Abraham Abulafia_  ia ka blatuar jeten, teksa i juaji shenjt Thoma mundohej, qe te gjente Zotin ne te peste rruget e tij. _Chochmath ha-Zeruf_  e Abulafias ishte njekohesisht shkence per kombinimin e shkronjave dhe shkence per pastrimin e zemres. Llogjike mistike, bota e germave dhe e gurgullimes se tyre ne permutacione te perjetshme eshte bota e lumturise, shkenca e kombinacioneve eshte nje muzike e te menduarit, por ki mendjen, qe te levizesh ngadale dhe i vemendshem, pasi makina jote ne vend te ekstazes mund te te percjelle ne delir. Shume nxenes te Abulafias nuk dinin te benin stop para ketij kufiri te ngushte, i cili ndan vezhgimin e emrit te Zotit prej praktikes magjike, prej manipulimit te emrave, per te bere prej tyre nje talisman, nje instrument per zoterimin mbi natyren. Dhe ata nuk e dinin, ashtu si edhe ti nuk e di  dhe ashtu sic nuk e di edhe makina jote , qe cdo germe eshte e lidhur me nje pjese te trupit, dhe nese ti i nderron vendin nje bashketingelloreje, pa e ditur fuqine e saj, nje gjymtyre e trupit tend mund te nderroje fare lehte pozicionin e saj, ose natyren e saj, dhe ti do ta gjesh veten te percudnuar kafsherisht, jashte per gjithe jeten dhe brenda per gjithe perjetesine.<<
>>Degjo<<, i kishte thene atehere Belbo Diotallevit, >>ti nuk ke per te ma ndryshuar mendje, perkundrazi. Tani kam keshtu ne sherbimin tim  ashtu sic kishin miqte e tu Golemin  Abulafian tim personal. Kam per ta quajtur _Abulafia_ , _Abu_  per miqte. Dhe Abulafia im ka per te qene me i kujdesshem dhe me i respektueshem se ai i yti. Me modest. A nuk eshte problemi, qe te gjenden te gjithe kombinacionet e emrit te Zotit? Mire, shiko pak ne kete liber perdorimi, ketu kam nje program te vogel ne Basic per permutimin e te gjitha sekuencave prej kater germash. Duket krejt, sikur te jete bere ekstra per IHVH. Ja, ta ve ne pune?<<
Ai i tregoi atij programin, i cili per Diotallevin do dukej me te vertete kabbalistik:

10 REM ANAGRAMME
20 INPUT L$(1),L$(2),L$(3),L$(4)
30 PRINT
40 FOR I1=1 TO 4
50 FOR I2=1 TO 4
60 IF I2=I1 THEN 130
70 FOR I3=1 TO 4
80 IF I3=I1 THEN 120
90 IF I3=I2 THEN 120
100 LET I4=10-(Il+I2+I3)
110 LPRINT L$(I1);L$(I2);L$(I3);L$(I4,)
120 NEXT I3
130 NEXT I2
140 NEXT I1
150 END

>>Provoje njehere, shkruaj I, H, V, H, nese kerkon Input, dhe lere programin te punoje. Ndoshta do te zhgenjehesh: permutacionet e mundshme jane vetem njezetekater.<<
>>Serafim i shenjte! Dhe cdo besh ti me njezetekater emrat e Zotit? Ti beson, se te urtet tane nuk e kane llogaritur kete qekuri? Pa lexo pak Sefer Jezirah, pjesa e gjashtembedhjete, kapitulli i katert. Dhe ata nuk kishin asnje kompjuter. >Dy gure ndertojne dy shtepi. Tre gure ndertojne gjashte shtepi. Kater gure ndertojne njezetekater shtepi. Pese gure ndertojne njeqindenjezete shtep. Gjashte gure ndertojne shtateqindenjezete shtepi. Shtate gure ndertojne pesemijedyzet shtepi. Qe prej ketej shko dhe mendo rreth asaj, cka as goja s´mund ta thote e as veshi s´mund ta degjoje.< A e di ti, se si i thone kesaj sot? Llogaritje faktori. Dhe e di ti, perse tradita te keshillon, qe me mire te ndalosh ketu? Sepse, ne qofte se emri i Zotit do te kishte tete germa, numri i permutacioneve do te ishte dyzetmije, dhe per dhjete do te ishte tre milione e gjashteqindmije, dhe permutacionet e emrit tend te varfer do te ishin gati dyzet milione, dhe te jesh i gezuar, qe nuk ke edhe nje middle initial si amerikanet, perndryshe do te kishe vajtur pertej dyzet milioneve. Dhe nese shkronjat e emrit te Zotit te ishin njezeteshtate  pasi alfabeti hebre nuk ka zanore, por vetem njezetedy bashketingellore plus pese variacione , atehere numri i emrave te mundshem te tij do te ishte nje numer me njezetenente shifra. Por ti duhet te llogaritesh edhe perseritjet, pasi nuk mund ta perjashtosh, qe emri i Zotit te jete njezeteshtate here rrjesht Alefi, dhe llogaritja e faktorit nuk do te te mjaftonte, ty te duhej te llogaritje njezeteshtate ne fuqi te njezeteshtate  dhe pastaj do te arrije, besoj, tek katerqindedyzetekater miliarde miliarde miliarde miliarde mundesi ose edhe me teper, sidoqe te jete nje numer me tridhjetenente shifra.<<
>>Ti ben me hile, qe te habitesh. Edhe une e kam lexuar Sefer Jezireh tenden. Shkronjat elementare jane njezetedy dhe me to, vetem me to, krijoi Zoti te gjithe Te krijuaren.<<
>>Keto jane sofistikime, po qe se ti deshiron te nderhysh ne Rendin e Madh, arrin, edhe pse ne vend te njezeteshtate ne fuqi te njezeteshtate te llogaritesh vetem njezetedy ne fuqi te njezetedy, atehere arrin prape tek rreth treqindedyzet miliarde miliarde miliarde. E ku eshte ndryshimi per madhesine tende njerezore? A e di ti, qe, po te doje te numeroje, nje, dy tre e keshtu me rradhe, nje shifer per sekonde, deri ne nje miliarde, po them vetm per nje miliarde te vogel, atehere do te duheshin gati dyqindetridhjete vjet? Por ceshtja eshte akoma me teper komplekse, se sa e mendon ti, dhe Kabbala nuk reduktohet vetem tek Sefer Jezirah. Dua te te them, perse nje permutacion i mire i Torah duhet te perdore te njezeteshtate germat e alfabetit hebre. Eshte e vertete packa, qe te peste te fundit, kur gjate nje permutacioni bien ne brendesi te fjales, shnderrohen ne ekuivalentin normal te tyre. Por nuk eshte gjithmone keshtu. Ne Jesajane nente, dy per shembull fjala LMRBH, lemarbah dhe kjo do te thote, sic e do edhe rasti, >>shumezim<<  eshte e shkruar me fundoren  Mem ne mes.<<
>>E perse?<<
 >>Sepse cdo germe i perket nje numri, dhe normalja Mem vlen dyzet, teksa fundorja-Mem ka vleren gjashteqind. Ketu nuk behet fjale per Temurah, e cila meson te permutosh, porse per Gematri, e cila kerkon afinitetin sublim mes fjales dhe vleres numerike te saj. Me fundoren-Mem fjala LMRBH nuk ka vleren 277, porse 837, dhe eshte ahere me te njejten vlere me ThThZL, Thath Zal, cka do te thote ai, i cili dhuron shume. Prej nga e sheh, qe duhet te marresh parasysh te gjitha njezeteshtate germat, pasi nuk behet fjale vetem per tingullin, por edhe per numrin. Po tani te kthehemi perseri tek llogaritja ime: numri i permutacioneve eshte me teper se katerqind miliarde miliarde miliarde miliarde. A e di ti, se sa kohe te duhet, qe ti provosh te gjitha, nje per sekonde, ta zeme, se ti ke nje makine, patjeter jo kete mjeranin ketu, qe do e bente kete? Me nje kombinacion per sekonde do te nevojitej shtate miliarde miliarde miliarde miliarde minuta, keto jane njeqindenjezetetre milione miliarde miliarde miliarde ore, pra dicka me teper se pese milione miliarde miliarde miliarde dite, pra katermbedhjetemije miliarde miliarde miliarde vite baraz me njeqindedyzete  miliarde miliarde miliarde shekuj ose katermbedhjete miliarde miliarde miliarde mijevjecare. Dhe po te kishe nje kompjuter, i cili do te mund te provonte nje milion kombinacione ne sekonde  ha, pa mendo njehere, sa kohe do te mund te perfitoje: ordinatori yt elektronik do te kishte mbaruar pas katermbedhjetemije miliarde miliarde mijevjecare! Por ne te vertete emri i Zotit, ai sekreti, eshte aq i gjate sa e gjithe Torah, dhe asnje makine ne bote eshte ne gjendje, qe te shterroje ndonjehere permutacionet e tij, pasi Torah ne vetvete eshte rezultati i nje permutacioni me perseritjen e njezeteshtate germave, dhe mjeshteria e Temurah nuk te thote, qe ti duhet te permutosh vetem njezeteshtate germat e alfabetit, porse edhe te gjitha shenjat e Torah, tek e cila cdo shenje vlen, sikur te ishte nje germe me vete, edhe pse shfaqet ne menyre te panumert ne faqet e tjera, me fjale te tjera: te dyja He ne emrin JHVH vlejne po aq sa dy germa te ndryshme. Dhe keshtu, sikur te doje te llogaritje permutacionet e mundshme te gjithe shenjave te komplet Torah, te gjithe zerot e botes nuk do te te mjaftonin. Provoje pra, provoje, me ate mjerane makine llogaritese llogaritari. Makina e Madhe ekziston, patjeter, por ajo nuk eshte prodhuar ne tenden _Silicon Valley_ , ajo eshte Kabbala e shenjte ose Tradita, dhe rabinet bejne prej shekujsh ate, cfare asnje makine nuk do te mundet ta beje ndonjehere dhe shpresoj qe nuk ka per ta bere. Pasi edhe sikur vete kombinatorika te jete shterruar, duhet qe rezultati te jete sekret, dhe sidoqe te jete universi do ta kishte mbyllur ciklin e vet  dhe ne do te shperbeheshim pandjenje ne Shkelqimin e Metatronit te Madh.<<
>>Amen<<
Ne te tilla lartesi marramendese e nxiste qe atehere Diotallevi ate, dhe une duhet ta kisha llogaritur. Sa here e kisha pare Belbon mbremjeve mbas orarit te punes te zhytej mbi programet, te cilat do ti lejonin atij, qe te verifikonte perllogaritjet e Diotallevit, vetem per te vertetuar, qe te pakten Abulafia e tij ia thoshte te verteten atij ne disa sekonda, pa te shkruara te gjata me dore mbi pergamene te zverdhur, me sisteme shifrore te para permbytjes universale, te cilat kishte mundesi te mos njihnin as zeron. Me kot, edhe Abu pergjigjej, per sa mund te pergjigjej ai, vazhdimisht me numra eksponenciale, dhe Belbo nuk ia doli mbane, te poshteronte Diotallevin me nje ekran, i cili mbushej me zero ad infinitum, si nje imitacion i dukshem i zbehte i kolaudimit te universeve kombinatorike dhe eksplozineve te te gjithe boteve te mundshme...

----------

